# Jenny's Journey



## Jenny (Jan 24, 2004)

It's about time I start a new journal! The other one is long and has started including some slacking. The last couple of weeks I've been so busy and focused on school (exam and my exchange year planning) that I haven't been able to focus a 100% on fitness. It's about to change and I want to mark this change by starting a new journal 

*Diet,* is going back to carb cycling. It's a pretty low fat version, since that's what I've had my body respond well to. The cycle will be as following:
Mon: High carb
Tues: No carb
Wed: Low carb
Thurs: No carb
Fri: High carb
Sat: Low carb
Sun: No carb
Though I'm switching the no and low carbs today and Sunday, since I started today and wanted to start with a no carb day 

*Weight training,* will keep on being Push, Pull day. I saw great changes in my body when I started this and am keeping that up for at least 2 more weeks. Then I might go back to a 4 day split. Schedule as follows:
 Mon: Push
Tue: Rest
Wed: Pull
Thurs: Rest
Fri: Push
Sat: Pull
Sun: Rest
These are not definite and might be changed around depending on my School schedule

*Cardio,* will be high volume. My body responds really well to cardio and it is the right thing for me to do. I will be doing powerwalks before breakfast, spinning and possibly some stepper and mountainbiking (as spring arrives  ). The amount of cardio will probably vary, depending on how I feel. I need to listen to my body since I have a tendency of working too much and I don't want to get overtrained.

Okay, I think that was all for now


----------



## Jenny (Jan 24, 2004)

Saturday 24th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
veggies
0.5 tbsp oil

Meal 3:
5 oz white fish
veggies
1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 4:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights:
*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min spinning


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

Love the plan hun!! Very well thought out and organized! Best of luck with it all!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks Jen!  I expect you to come here and kick me in the butt if I start slacking


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Thanks Jen!  I expect you to come here and kick me in the butt if I start slacking



you have my word!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 24, 2004)

Looks great girl!   Just wanted to say hi!  AJ is the BEST butt kicker..I swear she's everyones personal cheerleader!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks Heather  I know, AJ is great, it's hard to find a more positive and sweet person 

Hey, did you hear the news about my possible exchange year?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 24, 2004)

Looks great Jenny.  Best of luck as always.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

aww you guys are too sweet! 
a cheerleader? dear lord save me! haha


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 24, 2004)

good Luck Jenny with the new journal!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks Jodi  Keep an eye on me 

JB, thank you so much 

AJ, you're a hot, buff cheerleader


----------



## atherjen (Jan 24, 2004)

NOOOO save me!! I dont want to be a cheerleader! Ill be a mascout, anything! Ill even dress up as a crazy bird!


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 24, 2004)

looking really good!  you know what's really great?  you're able to say what you respond well to....plenty of cardio and fairly low fat.  i think that's a great accomplishment when you start to really know what works for you.  (and besides you look marvelous!)

i'm gonna pick up carb cycling again in about a month myself so i'll be following along closely.


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey Jenny! Good luck on your new journey, as always I am sure you will do wonderfully!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey honey!  I like the new journal and your exercise/diet plan looks great!  I'm glad to see you have some rest days in there too.  Looking forward to seeing you soon hottie 

~


----------



## sara (Jan 24, 2004)

You'r plan sounds great! good luck


----------



## Jenny (Jan 25, 2004)

Aww, thanks guys  Your support means a lot to me 

Hilary, yeah, I've seen some tendencies and I hope that they are correct. It's all trial and error 

Shelley, thanks  We're in this togeter ya know 

Justin, thanks honey  I'm looking forward to seeing you too honey  Wearing my goal jeans 

Sara, thanks sweetie


----------



## Jenny (Jan 25, 2004)

Starting a new journal was just what I needed. My motivation has been lacking these past few weeks and I just didn't feel motivated to work hard on my body since I'm comfortable with how I look now  But, I know that I can do better, and this journal was the first step on the way. I feel really motivated now and I am going to get in the best shape of my life  

I have a friend, Johanna, who has gained a lot of weight the last couple of years. She's really uncomfortable in her own body and her self esteem is non existant. In November last year I gave her an offer. I told her I'd do anything in my power to help her and motivate her. Since I didn't want to scare or intimidate her I said it in the nicest possible way and she gave me a positive reaction. We talked about starting in January and I told her to keep it in the back of her head and think about it, to get used to the thought. Yesterday I asked her if she was ready and she told me she was. I was so happy to hear that  Starting today, with baby steps, we're going to make it happen. She needs a lot of kicks in the butt to get on track, but that's what I'm here for. 
Yesterday I gave her 6 food log forms from my PT planner book and told her to eat like she normally does and log EVERYTHING. Two reasons, I want her to get used to logging food and I want to see what I have to work with.
This morning we went on a morning walk together and we will do that as often as we can. Since I'm doing it anyways I'm happy to have her with me. She's scared of going to the gym, so I'm taking her there tomorrow on a time when it's almost empty. I'm really excited about this, I want her to be happy and I want her to feel comfortable in her own skin. This is not a PT client or a professional relationship, it's all friend to friend and I think that's what she needs. Though I will give her the PT trearment as well, meaning kicking her butt , as well as the emotional support of a friend. I'll keep you updated


----------



## Jenny (Jan 25, 2004)

Sunday 25th:
Low carb

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil, 2 almonds
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 3:
5 oz lean beef
veggies
1/3 cup brown rice

Meal 4:
7 whites
1/4 cup oatmeal
1 tbsp sf jam

Meal 5:
1 slice ww bread
3 oz turkey
1 pear

Workouts:
*Weights:
*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min powerwalk

The end of this day didn't turn out as well as I would have liked. Missed a workout and meal 5 wasn't great. I had a little personal crisis involving a person who meant a lot to me and it has made me a bit turbulent and I've cried a lot. I need to focus on the good things and not the terrible things and I'll try doing that tomorrow.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

Jenny! you truly are a darling you know that!!  
Your friend is SO lucky to have you there for support and advice, and to keep one another motivated! Its great that things could work out that way!  

diet looked great yestarday hun


----------



## Jenny (Jan 25, 2004)

Aww, thanks AJ  It hurts me to see her waste so much energy feeling bad about herself and I really hope I can help her. I know what it's like wasting energy like that and I think I could learn a lot through helping her too


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

Your absolutly right, it will be great for the both of you. Im so happy. I wish that I could do that for someone as well...makes you feel good aiding in improving someone elses life so that their happy.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 25, 2004)

Jenny, you have a heart of gold!  I wish your friend all the best.  And as I have put in my journal, it's people like this who set upon a journey like she is embarking on that I truly admire.   I do not know that I would have the strength ... although, anyone having a friend like you providing guidance and motivation, anything is possible.  I look forward to hearing how this progresses.

Good luck with the new journal


----------



## sara (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Jenny, you have a heart of gold!


----------



## Jill (Jan 25, 2004)

What a doll you are Jenny. I wish I had a friend like you a few years ago, when in a time of need. It is so sweet how you support her. Keep up the good work of being such an angel.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks guys, but I'm not an angel  I just want to help as much as I can. I've been fortunate to have people help me and touch my heart and soul and I want to give other people as much of that as I can.. That is my life mission.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

your an angel! case closed missy!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 26, 2004)

Haha, thanks Jen


----------



## Jenny (Jan 26, 2004)

Monday 26th:
High carb 

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit

Meal 2:
5 oz salmon
2/3 cup brown rice
veggies
1 apple

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 4
7 whites
1/4 cup oatmeal
1 apple

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Pull
- Wide grip lat: 3x8
- WG rows: 3x8
- Deadlifts: 3x12
- Leg curls: 3x12
- Bicep curls: 3x8
- DB curls: 3x8
- Rope crunches: 3x10
- Crunches: 3x15

*Cardio:
- AM: 50 min powerwalk
- biking to gym and home


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

how do you eat your grapefruits? 
I just cut mine in quarters and eat them plain, people think Im wacko doing that, I love the tartness.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 26, 2004)

I just eat them plain too, like an orange  People think I'm wacko too, that's just a thing we have to live with


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi Jenny!!
Just wanted to tell you thats great what your doing for your friend. I know she appreciates it so much!! Your wonderful. I helped out my friend last year..she too was afraid of gyms..but knew she wanted to lose weight. We met every morning almost and walked together and went to my apartment gym b/c nobody was there.. 
She lost some weight--started eating better--and was SO happu--

She even joined 24hour fitness!! I was so proud!! Then she got pregnant--but shes already asking me for help again now that her baby is born.

I know you will have a positive reaction to your friend as well-- Just be there for her!~


----------



## sara (Jan 26, 2004)

Jenny, If you ever have a no carb or 2 net carb protein bar... would you allow you'r self to have it on a low carb day?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hi Jenny!!
> Just wanted to tell you thats great what your doing for your friend. I know she appreciates it so much!! Your wonderful. I helped out my friend last year..she too was afraid of gyms..but knew she wanted to lose weight. We met every morning almost and walked together and went to my apartment gym b/c nobody was there..
> She lost some weight--started eating better--and was SO happu--
> ...



Aww Stace, you are such a sweetie  That's what I'm planning to do too, taking her on powerwalks and stuff. We went to the gym yesterday when it was almost empyt and she really enjoyed it  She worked hard too and I told her how well she was doing, which I know is important to her. She had a good first experience and will go with me one more time this week! I'm excited to start working on her diet too, but it will all be itty bitty changes each time so she won't be overwhelmed 
It's fun helping, it gives us so much back!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Jenny, If you ever have a no carb or 2 net carb protein bar... would you allow you'r self to have it on a low carb day?



I don't eat protein bars, so I can't really say that. To me it is cheat food and an okay solution to a sweet craving every now and then, but I wouldn't use it regularly. To me all protein bars taste like crap and I'd take real food over it any day


----------



## Jenny (Jan 27, 2004)

Tuesday 27th:
No carb

Meal 1:
7 whites 
veggies

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
2 fish oil
6 almonds
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites
3 slices lf cheese
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Off
*Cardio:
- AM: 50 min powerwalk
- 60 min spinning


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I don't eat protein bars, so I can't really say that. To me it is cheat food and an okay solution to a sweet craving every now and then, but I wouldn't use it regularly. To me all protein bars taste like crap and I'd take real food over it any day



 I feel the same way! Im so anti bar. 
theres only one that I like, Trioplex ones, evil evil evil, and only once in a blue moon cheat! 
 

how are you doing today Jenny?


----------



## Eggs (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah baby, remember those detour bars and stuff that we got when you were here? 

Your diets looking really good honey, I wish I was there to hit the gym with you today!  I really enjoy working out with you, and not just because you're so damn sexy 

March is getting closer...


----------



## Jenny (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks Jen, I know. Bars are nasty 

Justin, Hey, that was my birthday and CHEATDAY!  And I did give you the bars cause I didn't like them and went straight for the Butterfingers 
Uh huh, we need to go to the gym together  We will soon


----------



## Jenny (Jan 27, 2004)

Wednesday 28th:
Low carb

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 ox chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit

Meal 5:
5 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Push
- DB bench press: 3x8
- Cable flyes: 3x8-10
- Narrow squats: 3x12
- Single leg extensions  :3x8
- Shoulder presses: 3x8
- Up right rows: 3x8-9
- Triceps over head extensions: 3x8
- Kickbacks: 3x8
- Back extension (forgot that monday): 3x8-12

*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min powerwalk
- 30 min powerwalk from gym


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

diet looked awesome yestarday hun!  Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks Jen  I am having a good day  I slept too little so thermos keep me going today  Though I'm really motivated after gym today, I saw some new definition coming in


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Thanks Jen  I am having a good day  I slept too little so thermos keep me going today  Though I'm really motivated after gym today, I saw some new definition coming in



Awesome!! thats defintly motivating! you are doing so well!! Keep it up!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 28, 2004)

Yeah On the new definition coming in!! Thats great honey!! 

And thank you so much for your donation--your too sweet!! I really really appreciate it!!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2004)

Keep up the good work Jenny, your diet looks great! I know I asked you this before but what does a "dl" mean again?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 28, 2004)

Aww, thanks girls 

Stacey, you're a great friend to me and I take care of my friends 

Jill, a dl is a measurement which is about 1/3 cup


----------



## Jenny (Jan 29, 2004)

Thursday 29th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
veggies
2 slices cheese

Meal 3:
4 oz turkey
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies
5 almonds

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
too many almonds 

Workouts:
*Weights: off
*Cardio: 
- AM: 35 min powerwalk (it was snowing like CRAZY  )


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Thursday 29th:
> 
> 
> - AM: 35 min powerwalk (it was snowing like CRAZY  )



awesome! build me a snowman!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 29, 2004)

Whew, I've been shopping at Ikea today with my mom  It was a major workout I'll tell ya  When I got back I carried even more stuff and put things together.. So, I'm beat  But my room looks soooo pretty


----------



## Jill (Jan 29, 2004)

We have Ikea here in Canada. They have some really cool furniture and accessories!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 29, 2004)

I love IKEA!! I wish we had one here. THe closest is in Seattle. I bet you got some fun stuff


----------



## Jenny (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah, Ikea rocks!  You guys DO know it's swedish, right?  Just like H&M  We are slowly taking over the world  It was really nice to go to Ikea in Chicago and buy some swedish food to treat Justin's family with


----------



## Jenny (Jan 30, 2004)

Owww, I've had bad tummy cramps all night  It's better now but still here. This time it's Aunt Flo though.. My cramps are way worse when I'm not on BC, which can be hard sometimes. Didn't sleep much and am really tired


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Jenny!

I just got done reading some of your journal here and I couldn't agree more on the Protein bars!   Personally, I'd rather add another small meal than consume Detour, U-Turn etc.   

The meals are still very superior in your routine!  I swear, your's and Atherjen's routine and diet are awesome and you both have pictures to prove it!  Like I said in Atherjen's journal and I've said it along time ago in your journal.  My female clients, I make them read particular journals in IM.com to *Believe* what other women do to achieve their goals fitness and diet wise.  And yes, you *BOTH* are my *FAVORITES*.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Owww, I've had bad tummy cramps all night  It's better now but still here. This time it's Aunt Flo though.. My cramps are way worse when I'm not on BC, which can be hard sometimes. Didn't sleep much and am really tired



 aww Jenny hope things are better for today and you get feeling better! 
do you have any midol? a hot bath helps too!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 30, 2004)

Aww, thanks guys! 

Dave, you're such a sweetie  I hope I can get to meet you someday, that would be wonderful


----------



## Jenny (Jan 30, 2004)

Okay, let's see, I haven't eating exactly according to my eating plan today. I haven't been really bad, it's all good food, just not on the right times and not the same quantity. My excuse? I don't have any  Except my superheavy tummy cramps 
Let's see, here's what I've had:

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit
1/2 cup brown rice  (I was cooking it to bring to school, but then I ended up missing my bus and eating it )

Meal 2:
2 oz turkey
2 sl whole grain bread
5 almonds

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
1 orange
1 apple

Meal 4:
5 oz white fin fish
veggies

Workouts:
- 60 min Body Pump class. This was fun and a nice change  It helped my cramps too 

I'm going out dancing with my friends tonight  Not drinking though, cause I think I'll have to take painkillers for my cramps and don't want to mix em with alcohol


----------



## Jenny (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm kinda debating myself on what to do with my body right now. One part of me wants to build more muscle and one part of me doesn't want me too but thinks I'm too big already. I might not look big in my pics, but I do have quite a bit of muscle. I like it though, I just need to get leaner. Today I haven't been very goal oriented and I don't seem to have the same motivation as I did before Christmas. I don't really know why cause I still want to change my body. My weight routine is what I'm thinking about now a little, how to change it and if I should change it. I'm getting bored with the Push, Pull program, but I think it's been helping a lot in making the changes I've done in the past months. I don't want to build more muscle right now, just maintain. My old 4 day split would be good for maintaining too and that might be the best thing to do.. Hmm, I need to sleep on this I think.
Er, okay, time to shower


----------



## Jenny (Jan 30, 2004)

My tummy cramps are really bad.. I might not be able to go dancing


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

Awww hun!!!! did you take some meds? hot bath? put a hot water bottle or heated blanket on your tummy??  Hope that something works!! Id hate to see you miss out on dancing sweetie!

I hear ya Jenny, Im trying to decide what my goals are going to be after comp. I dont think that I want to get any bigger. I really got the thinking of that today in the gym when a couple guys were sorta "making fun" of me and kept gocking when I was doing bb curls. saying I had bigger arms then most guys they knew and I wouldnt be someone to mess with. I dont know.. thats geeat to feel strong and Im happy with my body now.. I just dont think I want to be bigger. so I understand where your coming from. Perhaps just going into a maintenace period and swtiching your workouts like you thought would be best. small gradual changes, maybe lean up and work on a few lagging parts.. nothing too dramatic eh. Im sure that you'll make the best decision!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks hon  You are so sweet! 
I have been taking painkillers all day but it doesn't help.. Am having a hot pillow on my tummy now and it makes it better. Though I am so not in a dancing mood anymore 

Jen, you shouldn't let those guys opinions matter when you decide who you want to be. It's easier said than done, I know. If you feel like YOU wouldn't feel comfortable being bigger, then you shouldn't try to. It would be a damn shame if you didn't give BB your best shot, cause you have such a great body for it. Maybe you'd rather get into Fitness though, the options are endless.
I'm just going to focus on leaning out now. I don't care if I loose a little mass while doing cardio, it's not a big deal to me. Right now I really don't think about competing at all, it's just not my thing I think. Maybe it will be over time, maybe not. 

Thank you so much for always being here Jen, you are a great friend


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Aww, thanks guys!
> 
> Dave, you're such a sweetie  I hope I can get to meet you someday, that would be wonderful




You will when you tranfer to the University  in VA!!!!  I'll make a point of it visiting you, Justin and Rock.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Aww, thanks girls
> 
> Stacey, you're a great friend to me and I take care of my friends
> ...




Jen-- Your just sooo sweet!!! Thank you so much for being a wonderful & True friend!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Thanks hon  You are so sweet!
> I have been taking painkillers all day but it doesn't help.. Am having a hot pillow on my tummy now and it makes it better. Though I am so not in a dancing mood anymore
> 
> ...




aww sweetie I hope that your evening turns out well!! *hug*

you are compeltly right Jenny. Ive always done my own thing regardless of waht anyone else thought of me. and I still continue to do so... its just sooo frustrating sometimes. I dont think that I want to be any bigger. Im pretty sure. I dont want to be a huge manly bb. getting into more serious figure might be cool.. aside from it just being a flavvy out of shape bikini contest around here compared to the awesome shows elsewhere. 
I completly RESPECT your decision girl. do what you feel is best for you and what you want!! thats the most important. just trying to better yourself is all that counts. Your way may not seem right to others but heyyy were only human and all diff (gosh I need to start to listen to myself eh!! )  
your such a great person to talk to hun. means a ton to me!! and Im always here for you as well! 
Hope the day brightens up for you!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

I bet  your room looks really pretty with all the IKEA stuff! I love that store! 

I'm sooo sorry about your tummy cramps!! I know how hard it is to want to socialize when you have cramps. I always stay home b/c standing around is hard to do.
However, thats great that you worked out...its suppose to relieve the cramps. My Doctor has told me that one of the best "for now " cures for my endometriosis is working out ( I know you don't have this--but its severe cramping)

I hope it goes away soon!!!!!

And With the weight workout issue-- do whatever your heart wants honey-- You have a great figure and whatever you do--will workout fine.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> aww sweetie I hope that your evening turns out well!! *hug*
> 
> you are compeltly right Jenny. Ive always done my own thing regardless of waht anyone else thought of me. and I still continue to do so... its just sooo frustrating sometimes. I dont think that I want to be any bigger. Im pretty sure. I dont want to be a huge manly bb. getting into more serious figure might be cool.. aside from it just being a flavvy out of shape bikini contest around here compared to the awesome shows elsewhere.
> ...



What wonderful advice Jen!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 31, 2004)

Guys, you are the sweetest  It's so nice to have you around to support me, it keeps me going 

I didn't go out last night and it was a wise decision. I'm feeling so much better right now and I'm going spinning in just a few minutes  

David, that would be SO GREAT!!  Aww, we'd have so much fun!! Though it's not final whether I'm going or not, but hopefully I am. The exchange thing is a long process with contracts and stuff, but hopefully I'll get some good news soon 

AJ, don't worry about all of that right now. The thing you need to focus on now is your BB comp! You know you're doing that and that is ALL you need to know right now, when you've done that you can start thinking of the next step. I'm like that too though, I keep thinking way ahead and planning vaguely and then stuff turns up that makes me change them anyways. Don't worry honey, you'll figure it all out, we both will 

Stace, hey sweets  I know, IKEA rocks!! I love decorating and I can't wait to decorate a whole home someday 
The cramps are not that bad, it's only for the first day of my period. I know you've had a lot of problems with yours honey, I hope that will get better over time 

Big hugs to all of you!!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 31, 2004)

Whew, when I came to the gym today about 7 min before the class started, I found out that the spinning instructor was sick and they didn't have anyone teaching it. The class was full too! Of course I did my duty and RAN (sprinting is more like it) home to get my spinning music and taught the class. It went really well  But I am one tired chica right now


----------



## Jenny (Jan 31, 2004)

Saturday 31st:
Low carb

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 2:
5 oz white fish
1/3 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 3:
6 oz chicken breast
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies
5 almonds

Meal 4:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: push
- Benchpress: 3x8
- Flyes: 3x8
- Leg press: 3x8
- Leg extension: 3x8
- Lateral raises: 3x8
- Up right rows: 3x8
- Tricep pushdowns: 3x8
- Kickbacks: 3x8

*Cardio:
- AM: 50 min spinning (SWEATY!)


----------



## atherjen (Jan 31, 2004)

yee haww!! thats so cool that you got to run the class hun! Awesome! 
and Im glad that your feeling sooo much better!!  Im sure that spinning class this morning is def going to help ward off the cramping today! 
and thanks again for the words of advice! your absolutly right! I need my butt kicked! lol ! 
Hope you have a great day sweetie!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey babe,
I'm sorry you weren't feeling so well yesterday.  I hope today is a much better day. 

Good for you for taking over that spinning class - that gym is so lucky to have you.


----------



## Jill (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Whew, when I came to the gym today about 7 min before the class started, I found out that the spinning instructor was sick and they didn't have anyone teaching it. The class was full too! Of course I did my duty and RAN (sprinting is more like it) home to get my spinning music and taught the class. It went really well  But I am one tired chica right now


You are a machine girl!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks girls  I'm feeling good today  It wasn't a biggie teaching the spinning, I was going to do the class anyways and now I got paid  I had my music ready from my Tuesday class, so it was just fun 
Took my friend Johanna to the gym again today and we looked at her diet logs. It was bad, she has noooo clue when it comes to nutrition  Her family eats bad and she lives at home so it's going to be hard for her to change. I've set up some mini-goals for her for the coming week though


----------



## Eggs (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey hottie 

  I'm glad to hear that you're feeling better... and that you're got a really good spin class in   Thats great what you're doing with Johanna sweetie


----------



## Jenny (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey honey 

I really miss you and wish we could be spending this Sunday together. Loved the chat this morning though


----------



## Jenny (Feb 1, 2004)

Sunday 1st:
No carb 

Meal 1:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
veggies
2 fish oil

Meal 3:
7 whites
1 oz fish
veggies

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
veggies
2 slices cheese

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Off
*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk (with Johanna)
- 60 min spinning


----------



## atherjen (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Sunday 1st:
> No carb
> 
> ...



its my NO carb day too hun!  we can make it through it!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah, we can do it..  but it's hard  I want my oats and brown rice  I was thinking of going spinning today, but I might not, energylevels aren't great


----------



## Jenny (Feb 1, 2004)

Ack, I'm missing Justin so much today... 41 days.. I hope they go by quickly. It's so hard being apart some days, but he's worth all of the missing, the craving and the longing..


----------



## Jill (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Ack, I'm missing Justin so much today... 41 days.. I hope they go by quickly. It's so hard being apart some days, but he's worth all of the missing, the craving and the longing..


How sweet you two are!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks Jill  

Okay, yesterdays No carb day kicked my butt  Two 60 min cardio session and no carbs do NOT go together  However I was SO bored and was missing Justin so much I HAD to do something and spinning sounded good  It was okay when I got there, but after I felt really weak. High carb today though


----------



## Jenny (Feb 2, 2004)

Monday 2nd:
High carb 

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1/2 yolk 
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 apple

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
2/3 cup brown rice
1 apple
veggies

Meal 3:
7 whites, 1/2 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
1/4 slice wg bread

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Back & Biceps
- WG pulldowns: 4x6-8
- WG Rows: 4x8
- CG pulldowns: 4x7-8
- Standing rows: 3x8-10

- Db curls: 3x8-9
- Cable curls: 3x8
- Hammer curls: 3x6-8 

- Back extensions: 3x8-12

*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min on stationary bike. It was raining like crazy so no powerwalk 
- Biking to gym and home


----------



## atherjen (Feb 2, 2004)

Mmm High carb day for me too hun! !  
I dont know HOW you made it through 2 cardio sessions. I got 1 in and I was light headed and tired in the afternoon. not fun stuff. 
Hope you have a good day Jenny!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 2, 2004)

Honey, your pics looked sooo good today. You've gotten really lean, I'm impressed how well you are doing   When I saw those pics this morning it made me go like this ---> 

Yeah, you drive me bananas


----------



## Jill (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Honey, your pics looked sooo good today. You've gotten really lean, I'm impressed how well you are doing   When I saw those pics this morning it made me go like this --->
> 
> Yeah, you drive me bananas


Yup, your ladies looking smokin!!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 2, 2004)

AJ- I know, I was kinda dizzy  I just had to do something though 

Justin- I'm glad you liked them  It was fun taking them for you  This bod can't wait to have yours next to it  And honey, PUT DOWN THE COOKIE  

Jill - thanks  I took some new pics today and sent to Justin, that's the pics he's talking about. I might post some in my gallery


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey missy how are you doing hot thing    I see you have a trip planned in March    YEAH!!!!!  SO how is school going?????


----------



## Jenny (Feb 2, 2004)

Okay, some of the new pics are up in my gallery


----------



## Jenny (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Hey missy how are you doing hot thing    I see you have a trip planned in March    YEAH!!!!!  SO how is school going?????



OMG, HEY!!! I'm so glad to see you honey   
I've MISSED YOU!!  You're back now? For good?

Yeah, Justin is coming here in March  School is good! I'm working on getting an exchange year in Virginia next fall! It's just up to the Uni to decide now! 

Aww, SS, how are you?? I've miiiiiissed you!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 3, 2004)

Tuesday 3rd:
NO CARB

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1/2 yolk
veggies

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz salmon
veggies
1 tbsp Newmans
(er, I know, salmon would give enough fat)

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
1.5 tbsp pb

Meal 5:
7 whites. 1/2 yolk
veggies
mustard
1 tsp pb

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk (so muddy here right now  )
- 60 min spin class (taught it and kicked everyones butt, including mine  It felt really good though  )


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey Jenny!! GIRL YOUR PICTURES LOOK AWESOME!!!!!!  I can tell your getting very Lean!! I'm soo proud of you!! Keep up the hard work--its totally paying off!   YEAH!!!!

Yuck-no carb day!! I had that yesterday!!! 

Have a great day!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 3, 2004)

hey mini jenny 
i am back and glad to see that you have been busy.
are you heading over to see your hun again?
damn girl you must be making some good money over there.
any news on you moving?

holy cripes  i just saw your pics....what the heck you been doing? you look soooo much leaner


----------



## Jenny (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey girls 

Thanks for the comments about my pics  
J'bo- good to have you back  Justin is coming over this time, not me  No real news on the exchange, it's a lot of formalities needing to be taken care of by the Universities since they've never had students coming over from here before..

About the pics.. Um, what I've been doing? er,  Actually I've been less strict, allowing myself to cheat almost every week. Cardio has been the same and I started carb cycling again a week ago. My pants are so loose, pants I bought in the end of november that were TIGHT back then are hanging around my butt.. I like it


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 3, 2004)

I like it too 
keep on doing what your doing.
I am a firm believer in weekly cheats too 
Glad to hear that your love is coming to visit again


----------



## Jenny (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks honey 
I will try to limit the cheats to every other week I think. My hormones seems to be stabilizing after quitting BC over 4 months ago, so I think that plays a large part too 

Yeah, I'm really excited about him coming over  He's going to be here all summer too, working at my dads company


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

JENNY THATS AWESOME THAT JUSTIN is going to be there all summer!!! SWEET!!!!  I know you guys are EXCITED!!! YEAH!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 3, 2004)

all summer  damn thats sooo wonderful....can i come to the wedding? give us some notice.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks girls  I thought I'd told you already  I hope I'll get news about the exchange soon. If I don't get in (they pretty much have to accept me or they're breaking against the exchange organisations rules), Justin will probably be able to take online classes from his University and stay here in Sweden with me  So, whatever the news will be, it looks like we will be together starting late May   

I taught a great spin class today, I'm pretty tired now.. Time for bed


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2004)

Will Justin be staying with you and your family? What time is it in Sweden right now?


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 3, 2004)

geeze luoise i missed a tone of stuff while i was away. jenny and justin are finally going to be together for good


----------



## atherjen (Feb 3, 2004)

WHAT?? since when? your getting married JEnny??!?!?!?!! where have I been??  
is this true?!?!?

and Jenny, you are looking SMOKIN in your pics!!! definte notice of progress hun.. really leaning down!  way to go! I knew the hard work was paying off!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm NOT GETTIN MARRIED!  J'bo, LOOK what you started .. End of rumour, I'm not getting married.. not yet 

Geeze you people


----------



## Eggs (Feb 3, 2004)

Haha, we have a while yet before that.  Right now we're just going to enjoy the snuggling and finishing up our degrees   But, without a doubt, I'm madly in love with Jenny


----------



## Jenny (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Haha, we have a while yet before that.  Right now we're just going to enjoy the snuggling and finishing up our degrees   But, without a doubt, I'm madly in love with Jenny



Aww honey  I'm madly in love with you too  You are amazing and you make me the happiest girl in the whole world


----------



## Jenny (Feb 3, 2004)

Wednesday 4th:
Low carb

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1/2 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 small apple (it was tiiiny)

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies
1 tsp Newmans

Meal 4:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit
1 tsp pb

Meal 5:
Like half a jar of peanut butter 

Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulders and abs
- Shoulder presses: 4x6-8
- Lateral raises: 4x8-10
- Up right rows: 4x8
- Rear delt lifts: 4x8-10
- Cable laterals: 4x7-8

- Rope crunches: 3x8-10
- Hip raises: 3x10
- Crunches: 3x8-15

*Cardio:
- AM: 40 min powerwalk
- Biking to gym and home, CRAZY windy


----------



## atherjen (Feb 4, 2004)

Ok now Im gonna cry.. you two are just sooo darn cute!!!  

as always diet looks awesome Jenny!!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 4, 2004)

k now i am crying


----------



## Jenny (Feb 4, 2004)

What the heck are you people crying for  We're happy damnit, smile with us


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 4, 2004)

Your pictures look great!! How long before you move over?


----------



## Jenny (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey Nc 

Um, well, I don't know. The plan is that I'll get an exchange year/semester this coming fall to James Madison University in Virginia. I'm nominated by my school and they are working on formalities. It shouldn't be a problem and I think I'll be allowed to go, they belong to a University Nerwork which basicly makes them HAVE to accept me  So, hopefully I'm moving by the end of August 

And thanks  My pants are sooooo baggy I can't believe it


----------



## Stacey (Feb 4, 2004)

YEAH Your pants are baggy--don't ya love it!  Your doing awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

And awwwwwwww I'm sooo happy for you & Justin~ Truly Happy!

That is so great about Justin coming this summer--and you going back with him! WOW!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

Wow, so carb cycling is really working for you.. 

*makes a mental note*


----------



## Jenny (Feb 4, 2004)

Okay, girls, I just had like half a jar of peanut butter  It was good too  I bought it yesterday and it's now settled that I can't have any in the house  I put some nasty mustard in it so I wouldn't eat anymore and will throw it away


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 4, 2004)

OMG Jenny you crack me up missy     Well I am so super happy that you get to dpend some great time with Justin  I am super jealous.  Well Missy off to study, NICE JOB!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 4, 2004)

Well Greek, it's not TP's carb cycling, this is a bit modified


----------



## Jenny (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> OMG Jenny you crack me up missy     Well I am so super happy that you get to dpend some great time with Justin  I am super jealous.  Well Missy off to study, NICE JOB!!!!!



Haha, I'm glad my peanut miseries are making you laugh  I am still a happy chick though, I can handle a little cheat.. Well not really but it's done  The jar is now officially gone 

Study hard sweets


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

Last night I woke up hungary for a snack-my beau FORGOT to put his roasted peantus in the high cubbord, and yup, I found em in the pantry at eye level! And ate a hole bunch! I guess this is my first official 'mini cheat'! It was peanuts, atleast they are good for you-so is peanut butter Jenny. Atleast it wasnt chocolate!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 4, 2004)

Haha, Jill, my tummy is so bloated now  It looks like I'm five months preggo  Don't beat yourself up over the peanuts honey, just try to stay away from them from now on  I know I'm never buying pb again


----------



## atherjen (Feb 4, 2004)

did someone say a JAR of PB!! Jenny you are my kinda gal! lol we are so much alike. Ive ate a jar a few times before too  mmm hope you enjoyed! and you deserved it with all the hard work!  
time to get a belt?


----------



## Jenny (Feb 4, 2004)

Hey, AJ, it was HALF a jar  like that makes it better


----------



## Jenny (Feb 5, 2004)

Thursday 5th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 2:
5 oz white fish
veggies

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies
10 almonds

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
10 almonds

Workouts:
*Weights:
*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk


----------



## katie64 (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi sweetie, I love seeing your countdown, it's nice   Hope your well babe......


----------



## Jenny (Feb 5, 2004)

Okay, yesterday I ate to little  I guess my appetite was low after all that peanutbutter I had wednesday. I was working on a scrap book of my trips to US this winter all day and kinda lost track of time between meals  Love does that to people 

Katie, hey sweets! I know, I like being on a countdown like that. I'd rather be with him all the time though, but soooooon


----------



## Jenny (Feb 5, 2004)

Friday 6th:
high carb

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
2/3 cup b rice
veggies
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 4:
7 whites,
1/3 cup oatmeal

Meak 5:
5 oz steak
veggies

Meal 6:
CHEAT 
My friend had her first cheat meal after a week on the plan and I felt I had to be a good friend and cheat with her 

Workouts:
*Weights: Legs fun but haaard 
- Leg press: 3x8
- Hack squat: 3x8-10
- Smith lunges: 3x10
- Dead lifts: 4x8-10 

- Seated calf press: 3x8
- Standing calf press: 3x8

*Cardio:
- AM:60 min powerwalk
- After legs: 10 min HIT intervals.. I was dying after 10 mins  I know leg day isn't the day to do HIT, but I had some time to kill before school


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

I love watching the countdown toooooooooo Jenny!!

Neat- I love doing scrapbooks--I bet that was fun!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 6, 2004)

hey ms. countdown.
bet your excited 
i took your advice and had a great night last night.
i am happy as ever and smiling from ear to ear again 
thanks love


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 6, 2004)

Okay Jenny..I'm so far behind in your journal!   I know that you found that you could be an exchange student and that rocks! How is that going?  It's also nice to see someone else doing as much cardio as me   Between running and biking it's almost everyday for me! I'll add swimming soon in hopes of doing a triathalon in June   I know..I'm nuts!   So glad things are working out for you


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 6, 2004)

In training:
Indianapolis Mini Marathon, May 2004
Valparaiso Triathalon, June 2004
Chicago Marathon, October 2004
 A marathon? That's awesome! I plan on doing one of those someday. As for right now, I'm just going to do a 12k in March though. I do one every year. To busy with school to seriously train for a marathon right now. Plus, my trainer is killing me trying to cut my cardio down. Bleh.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 7, 2004)

Okay, it's time to get a bit more serious. No more of this cheating crap  The fact that I've kept getting results and been able to get away with cheating has made me continue cheating, but after last nights cheat I felt myself going in the wrong direction. I've written, printed and signed a commitment contract, where my new plan is written. I'll copy and paste here:


Commitment contract:

Today, the 7th of February, I am starting 5 weeks of work towards my goal. My goal is to look fabulous when Justin gets here and to get out of the behaviour that???s holding me back from being who I really could be. I want to see how far I can take this and how I COULD look 

My plan is:
· No cheating or binging for five weeks. NO CHEATING! Not even a small piece of Leva bread, sticking with the plan is essential! 
· Morning cardio 6 days a week. 
· Spinning at least 3 times per week.
· 4 days in the gym working bodyparts in this order:
	- Back & Biceps
	- Shoulders & Abs
	- Legs
	- Chest & Triceps
· Reflection of my feelings each day.
· Diet plan is Carb Cycling version 2. No change of plans is allowed during these 5 weeks. After 5 weeks the plan can be evaluated and possibly changed.
· Eating at least 5 meals a day, 6 if I feel the need to. No skipping meals and starving myself.

BE committed, DO what it takes, and you will HAVE what you want! (thanks Jill )

I hereby agree to follow this contract and promise to live by these rules up until the 13th of March:



This might sound silly to some of you  But I'm a silly girl and I think this will help me  I've got my signed, printed copy nicely written with a nice font and I'm going to keep it where I can see it everyday. Saying "I'm not going to cheat for 5 weeks" is easy to say, but I had to think really hard to decide that I was really going to do it. It's so easy to make easy promises like that, without really backing them up in your mind and really BELIEVING that you will follow through. Well, now I feel I will, I've decided I will and I believe I will follow though 

Okay, enough from the silly girl


----------



## Jenny (Feb 7, 2004)

Saturday 7th:
Today is a new day
Low carb

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
1/3 cup brown rice
veggies
1 tsp Newmans

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 4:
7 whites
1/4 cup oatmeal
1 tiny apple

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1/2 tbsp Newmans

Workouts:
*Weights: Chest & Triceps
- DB benchpress: 4x8
- Cable X flyes: 4x8-10
- DB Incline presses: 4x8

- Over head press: 3x8
- Tricep pushdown: 3x8
- Kickbacks: 3x8-10

*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min spinning. I worked sooo hard


----------



## Jenny (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Okay Jenny..I'm so far behind in your journal! I know that you found that you could be an exchange student and that rocks! How is that going?  It's also nice to see someone else doing as much cardio as me. Between running and biking it's almost everyday for me! I'll add swimming soon in hopes of doing a triathalon in June.  I know..I'm nuts! So glad things are working out for you



Good to see you in here!!  Nope, no news yet, hopefully I'll get some next week. These things takes time, that's what I keep hearing 
Yeah, I do quite a bit of cardio, it gives me results and I enjoy it. It might sacrifice a little bit of mass, but to me that's not a problem. Wow, you really are nuts  I've been thinking of triathlons too, SHORT ones, but I really suck at swimming so I don't think it's a good idea  I did a half marathon last summer and might do it again this year. My knees are really bothered by running though, so I doubt I'll be able too 

Have a great weekend


----------



## Eggs (Feb 7, 2004)

That looks like a serious contract there honey   I know you can do it though, and you're going to look soooo good when I get there


----------



## Jenny (Feb 7, 2004)

Take that sticking tounge somewhere else you geek  You better prepare, cause I'm going to rock


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2004)

Great contract hon. You are so dedicated, its really motivating. Keep up the hard work, and you will have what you want, like the quote says. Once again, you are an inspiration to me....


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> 
> This might sound silly to some of you
> 
> Okay, enough from the silly girl



Jenny, I don't think this is silly at all. When is it silly to commit to your own health and happiness? 

I'm going to do a contract like this with myself when I get back from my vacation. I think it's a great idea.  I'm behind you 100%

Good luck with it, if anyone can do it, you can! Keep us updated with how it goes. I also want to know what keeps you from cheating. I know how that goes. Keep up the good work beautiful!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 7, 2004)

Aww girls, thank you  You are so sweet  I'm feeling really motivated to kick some ass right now 

Jill, I know, Dr Phil rocks  Let's support each other  You inspire me too you know and I know we go through the same struggles sometimes 

Shelley, I know the commitment isn't silly, the fact that I wrote a contract and signed it is kinda silly  But, I don't really think it's silly, cause I know that it will help me  The biggest enemy in this is my own mind and the way it works sometimes. I need to find my ways to get around it and I think this is something in the right direction 

Thank you so much, you're a great friend


----------



## Jenny (Feb 7, 2004)

I went to the gym with Johanna today! She is doing so good and has reached all the mini goals for the week  She is allowed to have a cheat meal once a week, and had one yesterday. She emails her meals to me every night before bed and reads my comments of them the next morning. We've gone to the gym 2 times for weights and that is all I'll make her do for now, we will work our way up to 4 times eventually  For cardio she does powewalks in the AM at least three times a week and if she feels like it, one cardio class. 
Today after the gym I took her to the grocery store and we got her the basic foods she needs. I explained things as we were in there and she pointed at things she had quesions about, I think it was very pedagogical  Tomorrow I'm going to teach her how to cook chicken breasts in bulk and freeze them, she's not a great cook  We will also take measurements and pics with a digitalcamera. She is doing great and I'm so proud of her!  Next week I'll add another powerwalk and gradually change the eating a little more.. It's all about baby steps


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2004)

Wow Jenny, you really have her going down the right path. Actually, a friend of mine took me to the gym several years ago, and taught me how to use machines, I pretty much learn't free weights and diet on my own from their. After that I was hooked. Its nice to have someone with such vast knowlege to help you in the right direction. With gradual changes, its alot easier to follow. Im sure Johanna is great full for all of your support.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 7, 2004)

I wish I had Jenny around to train me 

I just realized we both have very close goal dates

You = Seeing Justin March 12th
Me = Going to Miami March 13th

We betta work!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 7, 2004)

Haha, yeah, we have clos goal dates  Let's work harrrrrrrd 
I hope you're enjoying the refeed


----------



## Jenny (Feb 8, 2004)

Sunday 8th:
No carb

Meal 1:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken 
veggies
1 tbsp Newmans

Meal 3:
5 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites
veggies
mustard

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
6 almonds
2 fish oil (last two  )

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: 30 min stationary bike


----------



## atherjen (Feb 8, 2004)

Jenny you are the absolulte kindest person!  your friend is SOO lucky to have you help her! your helping her in the right way!  
have a great day girl! diet/training are going great!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks Jen  I enjoy it  Today I went there and taught her how to cook the chicken and took measurements and pics. She has a long way to go, but she'll get there 

My chest is soooo sore today, I need a massage  Where is Justin when I need him  Might skip spinning today, my body is a bit tired and my knees felt funny on the stationary this morning.. Not a good sign


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 8, 2004)

Johanna is very lucky to have a friend like you! We all are. I'm glad you get to see your honey in March, hopefully these next weeks will fly by for you.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear you are hurting honey

My knees always hurt, I can't use a treadmill at all cuz of it
Just rest and hopefully it'll get better

If not, I've been reading up about glucosamine and chondroitin and MSM, but I dont know if and what I should take..


----------



## Jenny (Feb 8, 2004)

I'm tired today  I can really feel that it's a no carb day  It's almost over though and tomorrow is high carb  I've been following my plan perfectly since I signed that contract, it has changed my mind set 

Hiker, thanks  You are all such great friends to me too, you keep me sane 

Geeky, I'm not really hurting, my knee just felt a little weird. I'm pretty good at listening at my body in order to not get overtrained (since I've been overtrained so many times  ), so this was the first kind of warning signal. Hopefully the resting I've been doing will help 
oww, your knees always hurt? that's no good.. I get troubles while running too, so I don't do that much except during the summer.


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2004)

Jenny, you are 7 hours a head of me. Just checked an international time clock!


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2004)

Oops I mean 8 hours!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

You called me geeky!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 8, 2004)

Oh, I'm sorry Jill, you've been asking me that like a 100 times  It's 8:53 PM here right now 

OMG, Greeky   It's NO CARB day today and I think I left my brain on my pillow when I got up this morning  It wasn't a freudian slip, I promise  I think I need to call you cooly for a few weeks to make up for it  Haha, I laughed so hard when I reread my post


----------



## Jenny (Feb 9, 2004)

Monday 9th:
HIGH carb 

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 tiny apple (we only seem to have tiny ones these days  )

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 3:
3/4 cup brown rice
1/2 apple
veggies
1 tsp Newmans

Meal 4:
8 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
1/2 apple
veggies

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Back&Biceps
- WG pulldowns: 4x8
- WG rows: 4x8
- CG pulldowns: 4x8
- DB rows: 4x8

- DB curls: 3x8-9
- Cable curls: 3x8
- BB curls: 3x8-10

- Back extensions: 4x8-10

*Cardio:
- AM: 50 min powerwalk
- Biking to gym and home


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

enjoy those carbs Jenny!  
and have a great day!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

OH CRAP!
i just forgot my fruit for meal 2  thanks for reminding me 

how was your weekend Swedish beauty?


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey Missy I kept trying to see online but you are never there    Have a good day


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2004)

Yummy diet day girl!! I get a high carb day tomorrow...what shall I have??? Im getting kinda sick of oats! I have a sweet potato in my pantry, ya 'french fries'! Have a super day beautiful-I mean a good sleep.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey girls!!

AJ- I've enjoyed my carbs! And had a great day. I'm reeeeally tired though, early bed time today 

J'bo- No problem, I'm glad I could help  I had a good weekend with my friends thank you 

SS- Aww, I'm here all the time! I need to go check out your journal 

Jill- What did you just say?  TIRED of oats!!!???!  That must be the biggest sin over here  I still love my oats, I'm making my yummy protein pancakes with them and my egg whites  But I must admit, sweet potatoes rock! I'm going to have them all the time when/if I move to the states! Thanks sweetie, have a great day


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Im getting kinda sick of oats! I have a sweet potato in my pantry, ya 'french fries'!



I never thought I'd see the day!  
lets see, brown rice sweet potatoes fiber one

whole grain bread is also ok on high carb days


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

oatmeal =


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> oatmeal =



you hush!! its my comfort food!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

only thing that comforts me after eating oatmeal is the toilet bowl


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 9, 2004)

I think it's a sin to not love oats   1/2c oats, 3 egg whites, 1T pecans, 2 pkts splenda and cinnamon....  they make the BEST pancakes  I will never eat "real" pancakes again!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 9, 2004)

i wish i liked them i cant find anything to eat them with so that it doesnt taste like wallpaper paste....otherthan apple crisp 

btw jenny jenny bo benny banana fanana fo fenny...me my mo menny JENNY


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 9, 2004)

Jenny your food looks so nummy    Hope you had a good day sweetie, wish me luck on midterms


----------



## Jenny (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey girls 

G*r*eek, I love my carbs too but I'm not allowed wg bread. Well, I could if I wanted to, I've just decided not to allow it.

Jbo- Honey, I'm going to make you my protein pancakes some day, you'll change your whole outlook on oatmeal  And cute rhyme there sweets 

Hammer- I know, protein pancakes rock!! Never tried with pecans and cinnamon, sounds delish 

SS- GOOD LUCK sweetie! I got my results back from my exam three weeks ago that I though I was going to fail, I did really well!   When I walked out of the room I felt like I did well, but it was nice getting it confirmed


----------



## Jenny (Feb 10, 2004)

Tuesday 10th:
No carb

Meal 1:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 2:
5 oz salmon 
veggies

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1/2 tbsp Newmans
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites
veggies
1tsp olive oil

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Off
*Cardio:
- AM: 50 min powerwalk
- 60 min spinning


----------



## Jenny (Feb 10, 2004)

Aww, Justin sent me two amazing Valentine's cards  He is so amazing


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 10, 2004)

yah he is amazing....care to share him?  jk i got a sweety 

psst i like your signature....great mission 

and i will be waiting for those oatmeal things with an empty tummy


----------



## Jill (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Aww, Justin sent me two amazing Valentine's cards  He is so amazing


SWEET! I just love looking at v-day cards-I've bought my hon tonnes of cards throughtout our relationship, and he still has them all. Im so corney sometimes. Have a super day girl, no carb??


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 10, 2004)

Congrats sweetie on your tests, you rock!!!!  And you and all girls here are super lucky to have our sweeties.  I hope they all know how lucky they are to have us all


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm going to have to try those protein pancakes  .  Do you ever put peanut butter in your oatmeal. It's yummy!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey all my girls 

J'bo- I do not share  Yep, my mission is going really well, I haven't nibbled on anything outside of the plan.

Jill- I know, I love looking at V-cards too and do cute stuff for my partner  Special surprises are great, I love being romantic!

SS- thanks honey! I hope you did well too! Uh huh, our men sure are lucky 

NC- Yep NC, I looove my pancakes  Nope, I don't buy pb anymore. I can't control it, so I cut myself off


----------



## Jenny (Feb 10, 2004)

Wednesday 11th:
Low carb

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1/3 cup brown rice
veggies
1 tsp Newmans

Meal 4:
7 whites
1/4 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit

Meal 5:
5 oz mackerel
veggies

Workouts:
*Weights:
*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk


----------



## atherjen (Feb 11, 2004)

31 days!!! a month to go Jenny!  

(btw, diet is still looking right on!)


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 11, 2004)

morning hot stuff


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey beautiful!!!  Hope you are doing well today


----------



## Jenny (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey girls! I just ate my protein pancakes and have suuuuch carb cravings  However, according to my contract I can't have any more today, so I won't  I stared the small bowl of almonds my mom left out on the table down and didn't take a single one  Now that's what I call dedication 

Was supposed to go to the gym between meal 3 and 4, but I got an email from the International rersource lady at my Uni and had to gather some documents and send them to her. Did that and the ball is rolling.. again  It does look like I'll be able to go, but we don't want to take anything for granted until the fat lady sings


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 11, 2004)

MMMMMMMMM  I had protein pancakes also, every morning, they are what I love to wake up to, well besides Darren    No class today?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 11, 2004)

LoL~ That is dedication girl (with the almonds) You rock!!!! 

Justin is SO Sweet for sending you cards for Valentine's Day!!!  

And what AWESOME NEWS!!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm scared of biking to my gym in the dark  It's in a really bad neighbourhood and I usually don't go there when it's dark.. Now it's dark and I'm scared


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 11, 2004)

Dont chance it jenny and take a bus or car, we want you home safe and sound.

Bowl of almonds hey....i still got B's cinnamon buns in my fridge  and i gotta stare at those...its all worth it though right jenny


----------



## Stacey (Feb 11, 2004)

Yes Please be careful Jenny!!!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey ladies, just talked to Jenny a little bit before she went to bed... she decided to wait on the gym until tomorrow so she wouldnt have to go through that neighborhood.  Which is definitely the right choice   Just wanted to tell you that so you wouldnt worry about her.

Jenny - I hope you have a good workout today honey, wish I could be there with you to see that awesome form you have


----------



## Jenny (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks honey


----------



## Jenny (Feb 12, 2004)

Thursday 12th, Justin and Jenny 7 months  :
No carb

Meal 1:
7 whites 
veggies
(still starving after this  )

Meal 2:
5.5 oz chicken
veggies
1 tbsp Newman's

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 4:
7 whites
veggies (lots of them to fill me up!)

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1/2 tbsp Newmans

Workouts:
*weights: Shoulders & abs
- Shoulder presses: 4x8-10
- Lateral raises: 4x8
- Up right rows: 4x8-9
- Reverse pec decl: 4x8
- Rear delt lifts: 4x8-10
- Front raises: 4x8-10

- Crunches: 4x10-15
- Cable crunches: 4x8-12
- Hip raises: 4x8-15

*cardio:
- AM: 40 min powerwalk
- 30 min powerwalk from gym


----------



## atherjen (Feb 12, 2004)

Happy Anniversary!!!    
only 30 more days hun! Im watching it for you!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 12, 2004)

Aww, thanks Jen


----------



## Eggs (Feb 12, 2004)

Happy Anniversary honey 

Cant wait to see you soon!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 12, 2004)

awww 7 monthes is sooo cute.
happy ani you two 
tomorrow is 2 since B and i met


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

Hey How do I take this Redline stuff?? Gopro sent me a sample packet-- do I just drink it out of the little pack??? HELP!! 

Hope you girls are having a good day!!

JENNY & JUSTIN HAPPY ANIVERSARY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey ladies, just talked to Jenny a little bit before she went to bed... she decided to wait on the gym until tomorrow so she wouldnt have to go through that neighborhood.  Which is definitely the right choice   Just wanted to tell you that so you wouldnt worry about her.
> 
> Jenny - I hope you have a good workout today honey, wish I could be there with you to see that awesome form you have


 

Thank you Justin for letting us know!!! You are such a great boyfriend!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Thursday 12th, Justin and Jenny 7 months  :
> No carb
> 
> ...


Nothing more satisfying then egg whites on a no carb day. YA RIGHT! This happens to me too. A carb day is just around the corner.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 12, 2004)

Justin  Am looking forward to spending a lot of future anniversaries with you 

J'Bootie, thanks sweets! I hope you have a great day tomorrow 

Stacey, thanks sweetie  He is an amazing boyfriend and I plan on keeping him  

Jill, I know, no carb is making me --->   Almost over and tomorrow is high carb!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh and I had a GREAT shoulder workout today  For being a no carb day it was AMAZING  I'm having a hard time raising my arms over my head already


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Jenny!!!  

I'm glad to finally be able to focus on IM.com during the day (I'm not a work!) where I can reply in a timely manner!  


How is everything?  How's life?


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 12, 2004)

you two are so damn cute it makes me nuts


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

Morning sunshine!  Have a super day. I am off to sleep!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks girls   It is great isnt it! 

Jenny, uh huh, I'm looking forward to that too   A whole lot!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 12, 2004)

Friday 13th  

HIGH carb 
Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 apple

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil
1 apple

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
1 cup brown rice
veggies 

Meal 5:
3 oz salmon
2 potatoes
15 almonds
1 banana



Workouts:
*Weights: Legs
- Smith lunges: 4x10
- Leg extensions: 4x8
- Leg curls: 4x8
- Deadlifts: 4x10-15

- Calf superset:
standing & seated

*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min powerwalk


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 13, 2004)

Happy LATE Anniversary you two!!   Your diet looks super!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 13, 2004)

High carb day? I cant help it, Im suffering and hungry today, no oaties.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey Jenny!! I hope you have a wonderful weekend!!

And A very Happy Valentines day!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanks guys, you are so sweet 

Happy Valentine's day everyone


----------



## Jenny (Feb 14, 2004)

Saturday 14th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 small grapefruit

Meal 2:
5 oz lean pork
1/3 cup brown rice
veggies
1 apple

Meal 3:
7 whites
1/4 cup oatmeal
1  small grapefruit

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
veggies
0.5 tbsp Newmans
3 almonds

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Chest & Triceps
- DB benchpress: 4x8-9
- Incline DB benchpress: 4x8
- Cable X flyes: 4x8-9
- Pec deck: 4x8-10

- Triceps pushdowns: 3x8-9
- Over head presses: 3x8
- Kickbacks: 3x8-12

*Cardio:
- 30 min HIIT on stepper after weights  The sweat was dripping all over the place and I had several people asking me if I was crazy or lost my mind


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 14, 2004)

Happy Valentine's Day to you too sweetie


----------



## Jill (Feb 14, 2004)

Have a super Valentines day sweetie! The diet is looking good as always! 

BTW I love when I sweat like a pig during cardio!!!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey sweetie, that workout looked like it was really good.  I like seeing you sweat.. 

Missing you lots honey!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey girls  I hope you had a nice Valentines day 

Justin, I'm missing you lots too honey


----------



## Jenny (Feb 15, 2004)

Sunday 15th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
veggies
3 slices cheese

Meal 3:
7 whites
veggies
5 almonds

Meal 4:
5 oz turkey breast
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: 55min powerwalk
- 60 min spinning (taught class and it was grrreat  )


----------



## Jenny (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm spotting inbetween my periods now  I know it's not uncommon or anything, since I've lost a lot of weight, but I don't like it. I'm not on the pill.. Hopefully I won't lose my period, that wouldn't feel good at all.
Ladies, do I need to be concerned?


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 15, 2004)

i would keep track of your spotting on a little calendar and if it occurs for more than a couple monthes, then ask the dr.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 15, 2004)

Okay, thanks Jen. Do you usually lose your period during comp time?


----------



## Jill (Feb 15, 2004)

The spotting has happened to me this month too. It has also happened to me a couple of other times in the last 3-5 months. I am on the pill. I have an appt with my gyno in a few weeks. Ive read about it on the internet and it basically says that if it happens often to go see a doctor.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 15, 2004)

Feeling really week tonight.. I need some carbs and I need it bad. I know a super tough spin session isn't the best thing to do on a low carb day, but the instructor were sick and someone had to do it. I might have to do a lot of classes this week, more than half the instructors are sick.. The class was great though, I added some new songs that got me motivated. Some old club hits that reminded me of my wild partying days.

I'm pooped, I'm going to bed!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> The spotting has happened to me this month too. It has also happened to me a couple of other times in the last 3-5 months. I am on the pill. I have an appt with my gyno in a few weeks. Ive read about it on the internet and it basically says that if it happens often to go see a doctor.



Thanks Jill! I'm planning on seeing my gyno soon anyways, so I'll talk to her about this too. I'll wait another month I think to see how it is developing. Thanks!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear your period is getting weird sweetie

Mine was always like CLOCKWORK til I started really dieting, now it comes when it feels like it (sometimes 3 weeks late sometimes a couple weeks early  )


----------



## atherjen (Feb 15, 2004)

I agree Jenny, if it keeps up DEFINTLY go see your doc. It took them YEARS(since I was 13) to figure out what was wrong with me. not something to take lightly keep track of eveyrthing too as Jen said to be able to show your doctor. it really helps. best of luck sweetie! 

I hope you getting feeling better tonite too, I know how terrible it is to feel weak! and you are a busy woman with teaching those classes!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 15, 2004)

Nah i dont lose it...it does get lighter though...a friend of mine that lost alot of bodyfat actually got hers more 
keep an eye on it and then go talk to the drs and they can suggest something...i am sure that it will just work itself out though


----------



## Jenny (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks girls.. I told my mom yesterday and she was like "You need to start eating more and working out less" And I was like "No "...


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 15, 2004)

Well, she may have a point...It's about balance. Plus, you should focus on school.....these are words of advice that I need to listen to myself.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 15, 2004)

Well, I don't think I'm overdoing it right now. I'm allowing myself to rest when I'm tired (well, if I don't have to teach spin class), and I'm getting more cals than a lot of people here except on no carb days. I'm actually eating more and training less than I have before  My grades are great and I'm doing well in school. 
I've lost quite a bit of weight and I guess it's not strange how my period is a bit weird. If it keeps on going like that for several months and my dr says I need to change something, I will.
Thanks for looking out for me though


----------



## Jenny (Feb 15, 2004)

Monday 16th:

Meal 1:
8 whites
1/3 cup oats
1 grapefruit

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
2/3 cup brown rice
veggies
1 apple

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies
1 big apple

Meal 5:
8 whites
1/3 cup oats
1/2 apple

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Back and biceps
- WG pulldowns: 4x6-8
- CG pulldowns: 4x7-9
- WG rows: 4x7-9

- DB curls: 3x8-10
- BB curls: 3x8-9
- Hammer curls: 3x8

- Back extensions: 4x8-10


*Cardio:
- AM: 50 min powerwalk


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

when my period was really late the first time the doc told me if i miss it for 3 months is when they start to test and figure out whats wrong..


----------



## Jenny (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks Greek  I'll keep track of mine in a special calendar and call my gyno in about a month.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey Jenny!! Just wanted to tell you to definatley keep a journal or something of your spotting.. It's probably nothing serious--but if continues--you should go to the Dr.

Hope your having a greeeeeeat day!


----------



## aggies1ut (Feb 16, 2004)

Lol, well I would hope that you are getting more calories than some people on this board because you do a lot more cardio than they do.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Lol, well I would hope that you are getting more calories than some people on this board because you do a lot more cardio than they do.



I do and it seems to be working really well for me.....


----------



## Jenny (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Jenny!! Just wanted to tell you to definatley keep a journal or something of your spotting.. It's probably nothing serious--but if continues--you should go to the Dr.
> 
> Hope your having a greeeeeeat day!



Thanks sweets  I'm keeping a journal of it. I got off BC not too long ago, so it could be my body not fully stabilized from that yet as well. It can take up to six months  I'm going to my gyno soon anyway, I always go there at least once a year for checkups.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

Thats right-- it does take your body a long time to get normal again after you get off the pill.
I'm getting off the pill this weekend-so may be in the same boat as you. But I spot all the time anyway--so I would notice!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

Heya Jenny!!  I figured out how to return the money you donated to me for my comp! I will be sending it soon!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 16, 2004)

Stacey, keep the money


----------



## Jenny (Feb 16, 2004)

Tuesday 17th:
No carb

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1/2 yolk
veggies

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1 tbsp Newmans

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 5:
5 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 6:
7 whites
veggies
3 slices cheese

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: 50min powerwalk
- 60 min spinning. Didn't feel like it but had to teach it..


----------



## atherjen (Feb 17, 2004)

Morning Jenny!  hows everything today? 
things are looking great here as always!  Keep up the awesome work hun! 
hey.. what kind of newmans dressing are you using btw. I saw those yestarday at the grocery.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey Jen! 

I'm using Newmans Own, Ceasar I think. I know it's not theeee best fat source, but I like it and for now it'll do


----------



## atherjen (Feb 17, 2004)

yummy! dont all newmans use olive oil though?? the ones that I was looking at only used olive oil as a fat source!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey Jenny-- How are ya today??

Okay I have an idea-- with the money you donated to me, I will buy some pretty baby blankets, or something along the lines like that---then take a picture and send it to you, so you know what you bought my baby  
Deal?!? 

Your such a great friend, thank  you SO much!!! 

Hope your having a great day-- I wish you were in my town so we could powerwalk together-- I always think of you when I go on my walks!! Last night I did 5 miles--and was thinking how great it would be to have you there to talk with


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

25 DAYS!!!!     
It's Coming sooo fast!!! I'm sooo happy for you two!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm happy too! 

Its just around the corner, I'm going to have the best Spring break!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Jenny-- How are ya today??
> 
> Okay I have an idea-- with the money you donated to me, I will buy some pretty baby blankets, or something along the lines like that---then take a picture and send it to you, so you know what you bought my baby
> ...



That's a great deal honey  I'm looking forward to those pics  
Haha, that's so cute how you think of me when you powerwalk  I'm kinda the powerwalking queen around here 
We'll have to do some powerwalking together someday 

Have a great day


----------



## Jenny (Feb 17, 2004)

Honey, I'm soo happy too  I need you here sooo much you know... And we continue that I started on your voicemail


----------



## Jenny (Feb 17, 2004)

Today I slept in  Haha, what a SHOCK, Jenny didn't get up at 5:00 AM to powerwalk  I didn't feel too great after teaching spinning last night and when I woke up this morning I was still kinda semi crappy. So, I turned my alarm off and went back to sleep. I'm pretty darn proud of myself  One of the spinning instructors called AGAIN and asked me if I could teach tonight.. I said I couldn't and now they have to cancel the class. Which makes me feel bad, but I need to think of my health.. If I forced myself to do that I would probably be sick. Nothing really hurts, not throat or head, but I can feel it creeping up on me. So I'm popping these magic anti-cold pills my moms got  They've helped me before  I'll go do my shoulder workout after school if I feel good enough, which I think I will  If I'm feeling good I might throw in some cardio, if I don't feel like it I won't.. Today I get some carbs too, yay!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 17, 2004)

Wednesday 18th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 apple

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies
1 grapefruit

Meal 4:
7 whites
1/4 cup oatmeal
1 big apple

Meal 5:
4 oz lean beef
2 whites
veggies

Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulders and abs
- Shoulder presses: 4x7-8
- Lateral raises: 4x8-10
- Up right rows: 4x8
- Reverse pec deck: 4x8
- Rear delt lifts: 4x8

- crunches: 2x15
Weak ab work, will do more tomorrow
*Cardio:
- biking to gym and home


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 17, 2004)

What are these magic cold stopping pills??

I need some..


----------



## Jenny (Feb 18, 2004)

They are swedish and called Esberitox, pretty sure they're not available where you are. I know Jodi swears by some anti cold pills, PM her and get the name of them


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 18, 2004)

Morning Jenny!! Your journal looks awesome like always!! How many inches and pounds have you lost overall since you started your journal? 

When I stopped takin BC a few years ago (gave me awful cramps  ) I spotted for about 6 or 7 months, but I went to the doctor and they said that as long as I wasn't loosing too much blood I'd be fine- so it's probably no big deal, and it did go away.  

When you move to the states- you'll be in Virginia - right? I'm in N.C., it's only likea 4 hour drive!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey NC! 

I haven't even looked at a scale since I started, I don't believe in scales  Haven't measure bf either, which I regret. I have lost about 9 cm in my waist though  that is about 3.54 inches (I like calculators ).

Okay, I'm glad I'm not alone on the spotting! I'll keep track of it still and see what happens. Thanks 

Yeay! We'll be really close, we should get together for a workout  Or a cheat meal


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 18, 2004)

Sounds like a plan sweetie!! We could do our workout- and then eat our cheat meal!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> That's a great deal honey  I'm looking forward to those pics
> Haha, that's so cute how you think of me when you powerwalk  I'm kinda the powerwalking queen around here
> We'll have to do some powerwalking together someday
> ...




Hey honey! Yep I always think of you-- I love my powerwalks too. Last night I did 6.5 or 7 miles--felt great!! 
I would love to go walking with  you one day!

Take care honey!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 18, 2004)

3.54 inches  thats great


----------



## Stacey (Feb 18, 2004)

Ohh yeah--I was gonna say the same thing Greekie!!

GOO JENNY!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks girls 

Thursday 19th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1/2 yolk
veggies

Meal 2:
5 oz salmon
veggies
2 whites (made the Greeky way )

Meal 3:
7 whites
flax seeds for fiber

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1/2 tbsp Newmans

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: 55 min powerwalk


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 19, 2004)

morning hotty.
you sure are a great dieter and health promoter 
oh and a good friend.
cant wait til we meet this coming year


----------



## Jenny (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey Ms Hot abs! 

Aww, thanks  I just came home from doing a consultation with a lady and her sons girlfriend  I was supposed to be laying off this PT thing now with school and all, but suddenly the offers are coming  We'll mostley just do dieting advicing and lifestyle reshaping, but they'll pay me good money 

I know, I can't wait to meet you  Hopefully this coming year!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 19, 2004)

Morning Jenny!  what time is it where you are? I always see you have so much done for the day when mines just begining! hehe 

hey if the oppurtunitites are there to help others I think your the perfect person to be going too! People are lucky to have someone so caring as yourself to help!  

Have a great day girlie!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi Jenny


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 19, 2004)

Jenny.

We will meet for sure  Eggy and i just chatted about it over pm yesterday. Gotta meet that sweetish booty of yours


----------



## Jenny (Feb 19, 2004)

AJ- We're six hours before NYC, do the math after that, I dunno what the time diff is where you are 
And thanks, I like helping people if I can 

Hey Stace 

J'bo- Okay, maybe we will


----------



## Jenny (Feb 19, 2004)

Friday 20th:
High carb

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 apple

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz salmon
2/3 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 4:
8 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit

Meal 5:
5 oz lean beef
2/3 cup brown rice
veggies
1 grapefruit, 1 apple

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Workouts: 
*Weights: Legs
- Smith squat: 4x10
- Leg press: 4x8-9
- Leg curls: 4x8
- Leg extensions: 4x8
- Deadlifts: 4x10

*Cardio: 
- AM: 60 min powerwalk
- 10 min stepper, 35 min powerwalk


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey missy, well you are almost to the three week mark and I think from there on out time wil go by super fast even though I bet it is now.    I am jealous you get to have him with you all the time.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey there Pam  I know, time is flying  You know, it's pretty weird how Justin and I who live on different continents can find ways to be together for a long time, and you and Darren who lives in the same country can't  There must be a way Pam, if there's a will there's a way


----------



## Jenny (Feb 20, 2004)

My workout pants were so baggy today that I had to pull the string in the waist really hard so my thong wouldn't show while doing deads 
Haha, I had my lunch at Burger King today  Noooo, I didn't eat their food  My friends were eating there (they are skinny minny btw  ) and I brought my tupperware salmon and rice  I was afraid the staff would kick me out but they didn't see it  My healthy food looked so much yummier than their junior whoppers 

Am going partying tonight!! Not drinking at all though, only water for me  And a protein shake at the pre party


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 20, 2004)

your such a good girl Jenny.
definately have the ingrediants for a top place figure athlete


----------



## Jill (Feb 20, 2004)

You are such an inspiration to me. You continually amaze me. I read your journal all the time, but limit the whoring, I know you dont like that. Keep up the hard work sweets! It has deff paid off for ya.

I notice you do alot of power walking. What incline and speed(if on a treadmill) to you recommend?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

Jenny you rock!!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey girls 

Actually, I decided to stay home tonight  I know my friends are going to get piss drunk, they always do, and I'm just not enjoying that  So, going to bed early so I can do my some spinning tomorrow morning  

Jill, I always do my power walking outside  Doesn't matter if it's snowing or raining, I just dress for it (I've got awesome rain gear  ). It's really great for both mind and body, I love being out in the wild doing my powerwalking. We have a great park not too far away and I go there a lot. It gives me time for reflection and to clear my brain a little 
Oh and thanks for keeping the whoring down  I love visitors and comments, just no whoring


----------



## Jenny (Feb 21, 2004)

Satuday 21st:

Meal 1:
8 whites
1/3 cup oats
1 apple

Meal 2:
6 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies
15 almonds

Meal 3:
7 whites
1/4 cup oats
1 grapefruit

Meal 4: Cheat 
1/2 cup walnuts, almonds
1 orange
4 ww crackers with butter
4 pieces 70% cocoa chocolate (almost sugarfree  )

I know I said I wouldn't cheat in 5 weeks, but I needed to get this out of my system, it's been gaining up on me  Didn't do too bad 

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Chest & Triceps
- DB benchpress: 4x7-8
- DB Incline benchpress: 4x7-8
- Cable X flyes: 4x8
- Pec deck: 4x8-10

- Over head extention: 3x8
- French press: 3x8
- Pushdowns: 3x8

*Cardio:
- AM: 45min spinning. Great class  My legs and butt are soooo sore and it was HARD to get through this class, but still fun 
- 20 min HIIT intervals on stepper
- biking to gym and home (15 mins easy biking )


----------



## Jenny (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm really hungry today  I'm going to up the carbs on one of my high carb days weekly. On Fridays I'll add some more carbs, right now I'm only getting around 150g I think. Started yesterday with another 1/3 cup rice. Not all too much though, still a lot less than on the original Carb Cycling program since my body didn't like that too much.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 21, 2004)

Hey honey! Have a great workout at the gym   I'm glad you're upping your carbs a little, I think that'll be good.  Your diets and workouts are looking great like always though!

Yeah, I was trying to talk J'Bo into giving you a surprise visit when you got to Virginia.    Guess its not a surprise anymore... but now that I think about it, you girls would have so much more fun planning a get together anyways.

You know honey, after a big chest and tricep workout like that, you're def going to need a good massage


----------



## Jenny (Feb 21, 2004)

Hey love 
I did have a great workout yesterday and now I'm soooo sore.. I definately need a massage 
Yep, diet has been good lately, except my cheat last night  I deserved it 

Haha, okay, you planning on a surprise. That's cute  Seems like I'll be meeting a lot of my IM friends when I go to VA !!
David (I can't wait to meet him, he's such a sweetie  ), Rock (again!), NCgirl, J'bo.. and maybe Eggs too


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

Awww I wish I could come too!

Hon can you tell me a bit more about why your body didnt like the original carb cycling plan? What happened and what did you change? Thanks!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 21, 2004)

Well, I couldn't handle the high carb days.. Having a background of eating disorders the high carb days would turn into clean carb binges and I just gained weight  I cheated some too and I can't blame the plan really, but I just felt that it wasn't for me.. I started a modified version of carb cycling with less carbs and it worked really well for me. Read in my old journal http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21286&perpage=30&pagenumber=6 and the pages after that  

Don't give up Greeky, the plan might really work out for you


----------



## Eggs (Feb 21, 2004)

Yeay, you're going to come see me maybe!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 21, 2004)

^ Geek  I'll be seeing a lot of you   I'm off powerwalking now, will be thinking of our chat


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 21, 2004)

TY sooo much sweetie, I will read it tomorrow!

For me I find I can barely fit the recommended 2g/lb on high carb days,

as much as my stomach troubles suck, they help keep my food intake in check! anyway good night hon 

eggs you are a dork how did you snag such a hottie


----------



## Jenny (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey Greeky.. Listen to Jodi and follow the plan, you haven't been on it long enough to evaluate it properly  2g/lb, that's a lot 

Haha, Eggs is a dork, but he's the sweetest, most amazing dork there is  He's hot too


----------



## Jenny (Feb 22, 2004)

Sunday 22nd:

Meal 1:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 2:
5.5 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
2 tbsp cottage cheese
veggies
1 tsp Newmans

Meal 4:
5.5 oz chicken
veggies
2 tbsp cc

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights:
*Cardio:
- AM:60 min powerwalk
- 60 min spinning. Weak class


----------



## Jenny (Feb 22, 2004)

The 20 days til Justin gets here will be totally clean and I am posting some more detailed guidelines here:

What isn't allowed for the coming 20 days:
- nuts (almonds  )
- nutbutters
- seeds other than flax seeds
- all fruit except apples and grapefruits
- No nibbling on rice while it is cooking (I always do that  )
- No Läkerol (swedish sugarfree pastilles)


----------



## Eggs (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm not a dork, I'm cute 


Oooh, giving all that stuff up honey?  Wow, thats really serious, good job!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 22, 2004)

You're cute AND a dork  I love you 

Yep, I need to cut myself off  I'm sooo cheating when you get here though


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey Jenny, nice guidelines, I am totally doing the same thing so when I see Darren over Spring Break I will be hot.    You and Justin are both hot and sexy dorks perfect for each other


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

Nothing wrong w/ being a good lookin dork!

Dorks make money!


----------



## Jill (Feb 22, 2004)

Morning Sunshine! Just wondering, do you ever weigh yourself Jenny???? You have leaned down quite a bit in the last few months. How have you tracked your progress, strictly through your measurements, and the way your clothes fit? As you know how much the scale frusterates me, Its now in my closet!!

What is a pastille?

Your measurement of protein, approx how many grams of protein is that you are taking at once?

Thanks for all hon!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 22, 2004)

You're amazing honey


----------



## Jenny (Feb 22, 2004)

Pam, ooh, we need to be hotties! I'm still not nearly as lean as I want to, and I won't be when he gets here either.. Body is just sooo darn stubborn 

Greek, I know, dorks rock  Haha, Justin isn't really that dorky, only sometimes 

Jill  I never ever weigh myself. To me it just doesn't tell me much. I go strictly by how I look in the mirror, how my clothes fit and measurements  Weight changes so much due to water levels, hormones, sodium, everything! Don't step on it 
The pastilles, well, kinda like little Altoids I think, just sugarfree in yummy flavours.
I get around 35g of protein with one dl 

Justin, thanks honey, you are pretty darn amazing too ya know


----------



## Jenny (Feb 23, 2004)

Monday 23rd:
High carb

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oats
2 tbsp cc

Meal 2:
4 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
1/3 cup cc,2 tbsp oats (mixed together with 1tsp sf jam  )

Meal 3:
8 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal

We're all out of apples and grapefruits 

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies
1 grapefruit, 1 apple
1 tbsp cc

Meal 5:
4 whites
1/4 cup cc
1 apple

Workouts:
*Weights: Back &biceps
- WG pulldowns: 4x7-8
- CG pulldowns:4x7-8
- WG rows: 4x8-10

- Cable curls: 3x8-9
- Hammers: 3x8
- DB curls: 3x8-10

*Cardio:
- AM: 20min powerwalk (long story)
- biking to gym and home


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 23, 2004)

morning jenny.
thanks for the pm.
it was a nice way to wake up.
have a good day and i will let you know whats up later this evening 
as for you and shorty your both already


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey missy thanks for the nice note, man I just saw that  LOL  Oh and I totally know what you mean, I am at a stubborn point, where my body loves to stick and stay right here, not fat and not lean, just right in the middle, and dangit I am working my butt off.

How are things going???


----------



## Jenny (Feb 24, 2004)

Jen, don't mention it  PM me when you're ready to talk, I'll be here 

Pam, we're going to look great no matter what  My upper body looks pretty good, legs and butt are improving but still 
How is school these days? Still busy? Have a great day


----------



## Jenny (Feb 24, 2004)

Tuesday 24th:
No carb

Meal 1:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 2:
5 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
2tbsp cc, 1tsp parmesan
veggies

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
4 fish oi

Meal 5:
7 whites
veggies

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min walk
- 60 min spinning (taught a GREAT class  )


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I get around 35g of protein with one dl




What is a dl?  I'm clueless!!  

Only 18 days left- I'm sooo happy for you!! I'm sure ya'll will have fun!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 24, 2004)

Hehe, one dl (decilitre) is a measurement, around 1/3 cup  10 dl is one litre 

Yeah, 18 days  I'm going to bed in a few mins, so really it's only 17


----------



## Eggs (Feb 24, 2004)

Enjoyed our talk on the phone last night honey


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 24, 2004)

You guys are so darn cute.................


----------



## Jenny (Feb 24, 2004)

Hehe, yeah honey, I enjoyed that too  

SS, thanks


----------



## Jenny (Feb 24, 2004)

Wednesday 25th:
Low carb

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 tsp cc
1 apple

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
2 tbsp cc
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 apple

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
1 grapefruit
1 tbsp cc
veggies

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulders and abs:
- Shoulder presses: 3x6-8
- Lateral raises: 3x8-10
- Up right rows: 3x8-10
- Rear delt lifts: 3x8-10
- Reverse pec deck: 3x8

- Reg. crunches: 3x10-15
- Rope crunches: 3x8-12
- Oblique crunches: 3x12-15

*Cardio:
- AM:60 min powerwalk
- 20min HIIT on stepper
- biking to gym and home


----------



## atherjen (Feb 25, 2004)

wow. I knew I would drop in and see only good thing!  your doing great Jenny!! your motivation and hardwork never cease to amaze me! Keep it up girlie!


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 25, 2004)

Jenny Nice meals, looks yummy    Have a good day!!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks AJ  You're the one being an inspiration silly  I feel really motivated now and it feels great 

Pam, thanks, carb days are always yummy  Hope you have a good day too


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 25, 2004)

i think you need a bagel in there


----------



## Eggs (Feb 25, 2004)

Good workout honey!  I could be your cheerleader "You can do it put you're thang in to it!" 

Meals are looking good too, it always makes me happy to come in here and see all the hard work you put into your body   Makes me all proud and stuff!


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 25, 2004)

ahhhh and you two always make me giggle when i come in here...your like egg whites and a yolk all in one


----------



## Jenny (Feb 26, 2004)

J'bo, not all of us are genetic freaks  If I had a bagel I would get a belly 

Justin, thanks honey  I'm proud of you too


----------



## Jenny (Feb 26, 2004)

Thursday 26th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 2:
5.5 oz salmon
1 tbsp cc
veggies

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
1/4 cup cc
low fat cheese
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Workout:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: 40 min easy stationary


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 26, 2004)

i think you called me a freak 

i know that you will have some treats when Justin comes there


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

You've been eating a lot of cottage lately. Why didnt you eat it very often before? I luv cottage cheese! Diet looking great as usual honey! 17 days is so soon!!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 26, 2004)

Hey J'bo  You are a freak 

Jill, well, it's thing I got tired of before but all you girls ate it so I thought I'd give it a try again. I'll have to loose it my next tweak though I think, it's the next thing to go


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 26, 2004)

jenny be nice ;l)

17 days


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 26, 2004)

Jenny I knwo how you feel.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 26, 2004)

I think I am going to give up carb countdown milk and cottage cheese a week or a few days before my trip so some of my bloating can go away


----------



## Jenny (Feb 26, 2004)

Yeah, GBC, it might be a good idea  My cc is high fat, 4%, and only has 1g of carbs/100g.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 26, 2004)

Friday 27th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 apple

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
2/3 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
2 wg bread

Meal 5:
7 whites
oatmeal
grapefruit
wg bread
apple

Workouts:
*weights: Legs
- Smith lunges: 3x12
- Leg press: 3x10-12
- Leg extension: 3x8-10
- Leg curls: 3x10
- DL: 3x12-15

- Seated calf press: 4x8
- Standing calf press: 3x8

*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk
- 40 min powerwalk from gym


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 26, 2004)

i meant bc dairy causes bloating and water retention 

not bc of the carbs  altho thats low carbs for cc


----------



## Jenny (Feb 28, 2004)

Saturday 28th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oats
1 grapefruit

Meal 2:
8 whites
1/3 cup oats
1 apple

Meal 3:
5 oz white fish
1/3 cup b.rice
veggies
1 apple

Meal 4:
Veggies
4 oz chicken
too many almonds

Meal 5:
1 dl whey

Workouts:
*Weights: Chest and tris
- DB benchpress: 4x7-10
- DB incline benchpress: 4x8-9
- Cable X flyes: 4x8
- Pec deck: 4x8

- Over head presses: 3x8-12
- Tricep pushdowns: 3x8
- French presses: 3x8
- Kickbacks: 2x8

*Cardio:
- Biking to gym and home (extra long due to errand, about 25 mins)
- 60 min spinning. I was sweating like a PIG!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2004)

Do you ever have 6 meals Jenny? I usually see 5. I found myself starving with 5----6 has been a lot more satisfying for me.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2004)

Hey baby, I hope that your headache goes away and you're feeling lots better after your nap


----------



## Jenny (Feb 29, 2004)

Jill, if I'm hungry I eat 6 meals, if I'm satisfied with 5 I eat 5.

Justin, I'm feeling better today


----------



## Jenny (Feb 29, 2004)

Sunday 29th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
veggies
2 tsp olive oil

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 4:
5 oz lean beef
veggies

Meal 5:
7 whites
veggies

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: 50 min powerwalk


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 29, 2004)

Good morning!  

Looks like you're off to a good start already.  I'm glad you're feeling better today. 

How's school going these days?


----------



## Jenny (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks Hiker 

School is pretty relaxed right now  I did a presentation last week and that went well. I have this big 12 page home exam that we get a week to do, which happens exactly when Justin is here  Such a pain in the butt, but I'll get it done.
Thanks for asking, I hope you have a really good day


----------



## Jenny (Mar 1, 2004)

Monday 1st:

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 apple

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
2/3 cup brown rice
veggies
2 fish oil

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
2 wg slices
1tbsp sf yam

Meal 4:
8 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 big apple

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Back & Biceps:
- WG pulldowns: 4x8
- CG pulldowns: 4x8
- WG rows: 4x8

- DB bicep curls: 4x8
- Cable X curls: 3x8
- BB curls: 4x8

*Cardio:
- AM: 50 min powerwalk
- biking to the gym and home


----------



## atherjen (Mar 1, 2004)

your meals look GREAT girlie! and workouts are soo consistent!  Im very proud of you! how is the training and dieting going with your friend? 

wow a 12 page exam??  thats ruff!! Best of luck on it!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks Jen  I had a great workout today and I could see some new improvement  A lady asked me if I competed and that was really cool, I've never been asked that before  Must mean I'm not toooooo far from contest shape, even if I know I have waaays to go.. And I don't even want to compete I think  But still, it made me happy


----------



## atherjen (Mar 1, 2004)

Jenny thats AWESOME!!!!!!    :bounce: we need some new pics soon!! 
your defintly kicking butt girl!! Wait til Justin sees you!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Wait til Justin sees you!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks Jen  It's not maaajor changes, but it's a little bit of progress.. I found myself doing poses in front of the mirror after showering this morning 

Justin,


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2004)

Tuesday 2nd:

Meal 1:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 2  :
5 oz salmon
lots of veggies
2tbsp kesella

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 4:
7 whites
veggies
2 tbsp cc

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min powerwalk
- 60 min spinning


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2004)

I feel big and bulky right now  It's funny how the mind changes quickly, this morning I felt I looked awesome.. I still have a toooon of fat to loose!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2004)

I don't feel like teaching spinning tonight  I feel really fat and my head hurts!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2004)

Taught the class and it actually went really well. I was able to turn my negative thinking into positive thinking and had fun 
There were only guys in my class tonight, that's like the first time that has happened in my gyms history  It's usually mostly girls there training spinning, I must have scared them away


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

What is "kesella?"


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2004)

Jill, I knew you were going to ask that..  It's a high high protein cheese, which almost taste like sour cream but not as sour.. 1g carbs per 100g and fat free.. I use it to make special ice cream sometimes (it tastes okay) and as a sauce..


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Jill, I knew you were going to ask that..


He he, you know me oh so well sweets!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 2, 2004)

Go Jenny.... you should compete  You got the bod for it and the determination. Keep on posing


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2004)

Jill, yep  You know I don't mind though 

Riss, well, I probably could compete if I wanted to, but I'm just not sure it would give me much fulfillment  I'm definately aiming at looking like I compete though  Photo shoots are also something I want to do  I just can't really see what competing would do for me  Thanks though


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2004)

Wednesday 3rd:

Meal 1:
8 whites
1/3 cup oats
1 grapefruit
1 tsp sf jam

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 4:
8 whites
1/3 oats
1 grapefruit
1/4 cup cc

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1 tbsp olive oil
1 apple

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: shoulders & abs
- shoulder presses: 4x8
- lateral raises: 4x8-10
- up right rows: 4x8
- rear delt lifts: 4x8
- cable raises: 4x8

- cabe crunches: 3x10
- crunches: 3x10
- oblique crunches: 3x10

*Cardio:
- AM: 55 min powerwalk. It was so damn cold, my nose almost fell off 
- 35 min powerwalk


----------



## Rissole (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah, photo shoot would be good. I think it just gives you a sense that what you've done to your bod you've done for a reason


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh, photoshoots would be a really good idea 

I mean, improving the body in and of itself can be its own reward... but a photoshoot would be fun and provide another source of motivation for get to where you want to be.

Plus, if you did it this Summer it'd give us good reason to do a lil clothes shopping for ya


----------



## Rissole (Mar 3, 2004)

You know the way to a girls heart Eggs


----------



## Jenny (Mar 3, 2004)

Riss, I really understand why other people compete and I might change my mind once I get the body for it  I'm definately wanting to do a photoshoot, that seems like a lot of fun  Wanna show the pics to the grandkids someday and they'll be like "Wow, granny was hot!" 

Justin, oooooh, did someone say shopping!?!  You can be my personal assistant during the shoot too ya know


----------



## Rissole (Mar 3, 2004)

"Granny's still not bad for an old bird hey... "


----------



## Jenny (Mar 3, 2004)

Riss, exactly 

Thursday 4th:

Meal 1:
5 oz chicken
veggies
2 tbsp kesella

Meal 2:
6 oz salmon 
veggies

Meal 3:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 5:
7 whites
veggies

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- 20 min biking
- 60 min spinning


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Oooh, I can be your personal assistant? 

Does it pay well? 

We'll definitely do some shopping this summer honey, we're going to be looking really hot so we should get some fun clothes to wear too


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey Jenny, Sorry I haven't stopped in here in awhile! Things look great as always!

That is one of the same reasons why I want to do a photoshoot-to show my grandkids one day that I had a hot bod! LOL

Take care honey~ I'm sooo excited about you & Justin- 9 DAYS!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 5, 2004)

Justin, you can be my personal anything  I want you by my side all the time 

Stacey, good to see you honey  I know, now it's 7 and a half days  It's so great, nothing makes me happier


----------



## Jenny (Mar 5, 2004)

Friday 5th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 oats
1 apple

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
2/3 cup brown rice
veggies
1 applw

Meal 4:
7 whites
1/4 cup oats
2 apples
2 tbsp sf jam
10 almonds

Meal 5:
5 oz salmon
veggies

Workouts:
*Weights: Legs
I forgot my workout top so couldn't make gym after school. Did a really good high rep workout at home which switched things up 
- Squats with DB: 3x50
- Deadlifts w. DBs: 3x30
- Step out lunges: 3x30
- Butt raises: 4x30-50
- Sissy squats: 4x10-15

My legs were burrrrrrning 
*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk
- 30 min stationary


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 5, 2004)

7 and a half days  holy smokers.

jenny when you said you want eggs to be by yourside all the time, i felt all gushy inside  you two win the Cutest Couple of the year award 

btw your signature says "on a mission to be the best you" i think you are the best already


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 5, 2004)

hi sweetie   its almost time!!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 5, 2004)

Hey girls! 

J'bo, 7 days  In one WEEK we'll be together   Nothing in the world makes me happier!! 

Greeky, I KNOW   I'm sooooo READY!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 5, 2004)

I don't know if you guys remember me talking about my goal jeans, but I wrote about them earlier. I haven't been able to fit into them in over two years and there have been times when I couldn't even get them over my hips.. Well, I tried them on this morning and * THEY FIT *  OMG, this is so great  They're tight, but I could zip them up without a problem  One of the pairs are really tight and not to be worn in public just yet, but the other ones are nice  And today is even the morning after high carb day, AND I'm expecting my period, which means some bloat 

I'm so happy


----------



## Jenny (Mar 5, 2004)

Saturday 6th (my mom's b-day  ):

Meal 1:
8 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit

Meal 2:
4 oz salmon
1 oz chicken
1/3 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 3:
8 whites
1/3 cup oats
1 grapefruit

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Chest and triceps
- DB benchpresses: 4x7-9 (up in weight )
- Incline DB bp: 3x8 
- Cable X: 4x8-10
- Pec deck: 4x8

- Tricep pushdowns: 3x8
- French press: 3x8
- Over head press: 3x8

*Cardio:
- 50 mins spinning. OMG, this was such a great class  I had endorphins all over the place  My new ECA rocks 
Legs were burning like fire from yesterdays workout, but I just kept on going and going and going 
- 20 min biking


----------



## Jenny (Mar 6, 2004)

Haha, look at all the smiley faces in my journal, I guess this means I'm happy


----------



## Eggs (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey hottie body! 

  Congrats on getting back into those jeans honey, and this time with lots of muscle too!   It makes me so happy baby that you're doing so well and hitting it so hard... you really deserve to have those jeans fitting right now 

  I always want to be by your side honey and the thought of being able to do so makes me the happiest boy in the world   Great job with those jeans honey, it was a good idea to keep them for motivation! I cant wait to see them!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey honey  Thanks, I love it how you're so supportive of me in everything I do  It makes me feel like I can do anything and that's a good feeling 

The jeans are still tight, so I might not wear them around much  But maybe


----------



## Jenny (Mar 6, 2004)

Johanna and I took new measurements for her today!!  Wow, she has done a great job!! She is down by 1-2.5 centimetres everywhere  It makes me so happy and it made her so happy too!  She is now more motivated than ever  She's worked so hard and I'm so proud of her!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 6, 2004)

Awesome Stuff Jen 

I have some pants I would like to fit in, hopefully by the end of April.  Man I am starting to sound like a chick


----------



## Jill (Mar 6, 2004)

Good job Jenny! I love fitting into old clothes, that at one point didnt fit at all!!!!

How long have you been seriously training / dieting for?

1 week is coming super quick lucky lady! Has Justin ever been to Sweeden before? How long is he staying for?


----------



## Jenny (Mar 6, 2004)

Ian, thanks!  It really is encouraging to have old clothes fit! 

Jill, thanks  I've been seriously training for about 4 years, and diet has been good for the most part for about 3 years (without eating disorders), with some down parts. A year ago the weight started sneaking up on me, and I lost some during a crazy starve/overtrain before meeting Justin last summer. After a long cold that wouldn't go away I gained again and in October I was the biggest I've ever been!
Justin has been to Sweden before  He was here last summer visiting me  He's staying for 10 days


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 6, 2004)

How did you change your diet after your starve/overtrain period?


----------



## Jenny (Mar 6, 2004)

I got the cold and wasn't able to work out properly, didn't eat perfectly either.. I gained weight and that's what took me to the fat me in October.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey honey   You make me want to be the best guy in the whole world, and that guy really wants to support his girl always.  Plus, I really enjoy watching you take on stuff and excel in what you do.

You know, you CAN do anything darling 

Oh, and as to you wearing tight jeans... I'm pretty sure I wouldnt mind that at all   If they get too loose I might offer to take you shopping and get you some new ones 

Hey, less than a week to go hottie!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 7, 2004)

Sunday 7th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1 tsp oil

Meal 3:
5 oz salmon
veggies
1 tbsp cc

Meal 4:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil 

workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: 55min powerwalk


----------



## atherjen (Mar 7, 2004)

awww you two are the cutest!!!  less than a week too! Im happy for you lovebirdies! 

Your friend sounds like she is doing great too with her progress! shes gots an AWESOME coach thats for sure! 
and congrads yourself too for fitting into those jeans girlie! that always feels great!! your kicking butt! I am so impressed!


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2004)

Hey Jenny-what types of veggies do you normally eat? Is there a was you prepare them? I luuuuuuuuuv mushrooms cooked in a pan sprayed with pam-i cook them till they are almost burnt!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 8, 2004)

AJ- I know, we're adorable  Thanks for all of your sweet words 

Jill, I eat my veggies raw  I love bell peppers in different colors (except green), cucumber, cabbage, broccoli, baby corn, mushrooms... The only veggies I don't eat are regular corn, tomatoes and peas. Avocados I'll use sometimes, but in moderation. I do that with my mushrooms too sometimes, but I don't like them that dark


----------



## Jenny (Mar 8, 2004)

Monday 8th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
2/3 cup brown rice
1 big apple
veggies

Meal 3:
8 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
2 tbsp cc
1/3 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Back&Biceps
- WG pulldowns: 4x7-9
- CG pulldowns: 4x7-9
- WG rows: 4x8
- DB bent over rows: 4x8

- Hammer curls: 3x8
- BB curls: 3x8-10
- DB curls: 4x8-10

*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk
- 20 min biking


----------



## Rissole (Mar 8, 2004)

Raw veggies, i'm with you on that one Jen. Nice and crunchy 
How do feel your progress is comin?


----------



## Jenny (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey Riss  
Progress is progressing  I went shopping after my hair appointment today and I've dropped 2 dress sizes in pants since this online comp started  I'm definately not at my goal yet, but it's getting closer


----------



## Jenny (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm absolutely SURE that shopping helps diet motivation  After shopping twice this week and having all the clothes fit me and look good I'm more motivated than ever  I tried on several mini skirts today  I'll be wearing lots of them this spring/summer 

Got my hair done today and I feel great


----------



## Jenny (Mar 9, 2004)

Tuesday 9th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: 50 min powerwalk
- 60 min spinning


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

HEY JEN! Congrats on dropping two dress sizes!! WOW!! Thats great!!!!! I know your feeling So good about it!!

Don't ya love walking out of the salon with that fresh haircut/color!! Feels so awesome!! 

Getting all ready for Justin huh?!!  Can't believe its almost here for him to be there! So does he get there on Saturday? 
What r you guys going to do?

Take care sweetie!!!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 10, 2004)

Wednesday 10th:

Meal 1;
7 whites
1/3 cup oats
1 grapefruit

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken 
1/3 cup brown rice
1 grapefruit

Meal 3:
7 whites
1/4 cup oats
1 grapefruit

Meal 4:
4 oz chicken
veggies 
1 grapefruit

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
10 almonds

Workouts:
*weights: off
*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk


----------



## Jenny (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> HEY JEN! Congrats on dropping two dress sizes!! WOW!! Thats great!!!!! I know your feeling So good about it!!
> 
> Don't ya love walking out of the salon with that fresh haircut/color!! Feels so awesome!!
> ...



Hey Stace 
Thanks  I'm feeling good about it, but it's hard not getting back into old "I'm not good enough" thinking habits. I know I am, but it's still hard sometimes 

I love getting my hair done, it really makes a world of difference 

I am SOO ready to see Justin again  Saturday morning is when he arrives  I'll be there waiting at the airport with lots of kisses ready for him 

Have a great day honey, thanks for stopping by


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

awwwwww I'm So happy for you too!!! Thats going to be a wonderful moment at the airport!! 

Have a wonderful Thursday!!!
 (I'm thinking its Late wednesday night & you will get this in the morning;


----------



## Eggs (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I'll be there waiting at the airport with lots of kisses ready for him



   

See you soon honey


----------



## Jenny (Mar 10, 2004)

Thursday 11th (TWO DAYS  ):

Meal 1:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1 tsp olive oil

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1/2 yolk
veggies

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
veggies

Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulder&abs
- shoulder presses: 4x6-10
- Lateral raises: 4x8-10
- Up right rows: 4x8
- Reverse pec deck: 4x8
- Rear delt lifts: 4x8-10

- Crunches: 4x15
- Oblique crunches: 4x15

*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min powerwalk
- 40 spinning, taught the class and it was great


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

Meals look great girl-- You are having more though right??


----------



## Jenny (Mar 11, 2004)

Haha, Stace, it's only 5 PM, I'm having more  Today is no carb day  Thanks for looking out for me


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 11, 2004)

i am waiting for those pics hun :waiting: 
justin has to share your bod with me too 

i just wanted you to know that i am reading your journal everyday and keeping my eye on you...i just am really busy right now.  plus i am in love


----------



## Jenny (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey J'booty  I'm waiting for your pics too  My parents are away skiiing and have the digital cam there, so can't take any pics  I will soon though 

Thanks for reading my journal honey  And I'm glad you're in


----------



## atherjen (Mar 11, 2004)

Jenny!! 2 more days!!!   you must be SO excited girl!!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey Hon   I'm in DC right now.. and I'll be flying out later on today to come be with you.

You're just amazing, and I'm crazy in love with you  

See you soon my heart


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

awwww Hey Jenny can you PM me your address-- I have something to send ya!  Thanks!!!!!

(I figured You were having more-- 0000PS!!)


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 11, 2004)

jenny.

i am always lookin out for yah 
i will post some pics next week of me presenting at the show on Saturday. I got this tight skirt and off the shoulder pink top that rocks


----------



## Jenny (Mar 12, 2004)

Guys, it's the last day apart!  Oh man, I'm really excited  Justin is in DC now and will fly out today  In less than 24 hours we'll be together!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 12, 2004)

Friday 12th  :

Meal 1:
8 whites
1/4 cup oats
2 grapefruits

Meal 2:
8 whites
1/4 cup oats
1 grapefruits

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
1 grapefruit

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1 apple
1 grapefruit

Workouts:
*Weights: Legs
- Smith lunges: 3x12
- Leg press: 3x12
- Leg extensions: 2x12
- Leg curls: 2x12
- Deadlifts: 3x12

*Cardio:
- AM: 40 min powerwalking


----------



## david (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi Jenny!


----------



## I'm Trying (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Guys, it's the last day apart!  Oh man, I'm really excited  Justin is in DC now and will fly out today  In less than 24 hours we'll be together!



So Justin is flying out too you?? Is he visiting or will it be perm.?
Thanks!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2004)

Have a super time with Justin hon!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

YEAH!! HAVE A WONDERFUL TIME WITH YOU HONEY!!!!!!!!!!! I'm SO excited for you two!! FINALLY!!! 

:bounce:


----------



## Jenny (Mar 13, 2004)

Hey guys!    I'm so happy! Justin is so happy! We're just such a HAPPY couple   We're having the best time, as soon as we got together again it felt like we've never been apart


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 13, 2004)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Stacey (Mar 14, 2004)

awwww!!! I'm sooo happy for you Two!! ENJOY


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 14, 2004)

Just remember to send Justin back and come with him!!!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 14, 2004)

Thanks guys!  Justin is in bed now and I'm getting ready to go powerwalking. Yes, I know, I'm hopeless, but it's all for a good cause  We had a wonderful, relaxing weekend and really enjoyed getting back together. Yesterday we went to a church that one of my friends go to and we enjoyed it. It was a very modern type of church, reminded of a rock concert. Since Justin is a Christian and I'm not really brought up that way it's a nice mix for both of us, not overly religious.
Last night we had a birthday dinner for my mom and had a great time. My family loves Justin and he got to meet my grandma yesterday as well. She doesn't speak much english, but I'm a good translator.
I'm so happy, Justin and I really are amazing together. It's overwhelming at times, cause our love is so strong and our souls just connect in an amazing way  Haha, that sounded kinda geeky, but that's what I am, a love struck geek  And I don't mind it one bit either!!

This weekend diets and workouts have been off. Well, workouts haven't been completely off, just different   We've enjoyed some birthday cake and some girl scout cookies that Justin brought for my mom. Today we're cleaning them up though, cause we'll both start feeling bad if we eat crappy, especially me.. So, no carb cycling, just moderate clean carb now for a few days. There'll be some more cheating though 
Today we're going to the gym together and I'm really looking forward to that 

Life is good and I'm one happy chick  Thank you all for all of your support along the way when I've been a moody, cranky, love sick girl 

Kisses to you all


----------



## atherjen (Mar 15, 2004)

AAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW Jenny that is just all too darn sweet and cute and ummm eveyrthing!! Im SOO happy for you! sounds as though your having beyond a wonderful time!!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 15, 2004)

Here are some pics  Taken before our birthday dinner last night


----------



## Jenny (Mar 15, 2004)

One more


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 15, 2004)

holy jenny your damn lean women 
you two look so cute.


----------



## Jill (Mar 15, 2004)

How sweet! We all want more pics!!! (when you 2 are not too busy!  )


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

Awwwwwww LOVE The Pictures!! You two look Amazing and So in Love!!!!!!!!   
You don't sound geeky at all. Some people search forever looking for the kind of love you to have for one another. I just think its wonderful!  Thats neat you two went to church together, sounds like a nice church. Thats sooo cool he got to meet your grandma!

Has your mom had girl scout cookies before?? That was sweet of Justin to bring them to her! I love them, just can't buy them or I will eat them all. I did buy one box this year & it lasted me 2 months!

Enjoy each other & have a wonderful time!!!! Thinking of you two!!

XOXO


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 16, 2004)

Great pics! Justin really did shave his head!! Glad your having such a good time.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh Jenny, I'm so happy that your with your honey!!  You both are such sweet people and make an amazing couple!! Have fun sweetie!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey guys!  Thanks for all of your sweet words  We're having a really good time  We've been eating crappy and it's been taking its toll on me, I don't handle cheating too well. So, instead of feeling crappy about myself and letting steam out on Justin, I'm cleaning up my diet today and will continue my healthy eating  I'm bloated and not looking as good as when Justin arrived, but I'll get there again 

I got my home exam yesterday and have a week to finish it. A friggin 12 page essay and I have to write it while Justin is here  No fun, but we'll do some time managing and make it happen 
Justin is amazing and my love for him just keeps on growing


----------



## Jenny (Mar 18, 2004)

Thursday 18th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 2:
5 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
7 almonds
veggies

Meal 4:
1 oz chicken
1 tbsp cc
veggies

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 6:
15 almonds

Not perfect, but that's not the point right now 

Workouts: 
- AM: 60 min powerwalk


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 18, 2004)

having someone by your side when things get hectic can only teach you about eachother and make you grow closer. Justin is understanding and forgiving and he knows you have bad days too. 
i am glad that you two are having fun in amoungst your school work. 
we need more pics when you get a chance


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

Aww Jenny you two are SO CUTE!!!!!!!!  
you are looking very lean yourself too girlie! 
dont worry about the slips on diet, looks like you can certainly afford it! 
good luck with the home exam!  and keep enjoy yourself!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

Have a WONDERFUL weekend with your honey!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

You must be super busy with your man-not updating here at IM!! Cherish and enjoy every minute together Hope your creating some special memories. Take care.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey everyone!
I just got back from the airport after saying good bye to Justin... I'm feeling empty inside and miss him so much already.. Ack, I need him so much... We have had a great great time together and I'm ready to start another countdown. I didn't sleep all to great last night, wish I could just be in his arms to snuggle right now.. That's what I need forever..

Diet and workouts have been off this week, I'm back on plan today. I alwys feel better when I'm dieting, so I'm looking forward to being good  And getting my body in super shape for the summer 

Okway, I'm going to lay down in bed and pout some now  I'm wearing a baby tee that says "cranky" today, I'll let it speak for itself


----------



## Jenny (Mar 22, 2004)

I added some new pics in my gallery


----------



## Jenny (Mar 22, 2004)

Monday 22nd:

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oats
1 grapefruit

Meal 2:
1 dl whey 
4 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz lean beef
1/3 cup brown rice
1 grapefruit

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 5:
7 whites
1/3 oats
1/4 cup cc


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 22, 2004)

glad that you had a great time babe.
the summer isnt that far away.
i like the pics.
how did that 14 pager go?


----------



## Jenny (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks  I know, we only have about 8 weeks apart or something, it will pass quickly. That's what I keep trying to tell myself 
The paper is not done yet, still have half left.. Better get started


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

Awww honey, I'm sorrrrrry he is gone!  But thats great you only have 8weeks to go!!!!! 

The pictures are great!!!! You are soooo beautiful Jenny!!!! And you to together look AMAZING!!!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 22, 2004)

Grr, I was planning on going to the gym right now and my boss at the gym txts me to remind me of a meeting tonight.. crap..  I'll sneak in some kind of workout though.. The meeting is actually pretty nice since it's a Reebok sponsor night where we can buy cheap items from next seasons collection 

Stace, thanks  I feel okay, cause I know that what we have is amazing and very special and I'll get to see him soon again


----------



## atherjen (Mar 22, 2004)

JENNY- AWESOME PICS!!!!  you two are the cutest lovebirds!!! 
Im sooo glad you had a wonderful time together!! 8 weeks will pass soon!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey cranky girl 

I'm going to bed now and I just wanted to say that I miss you and that I cant wait to be with you again.  I'm glad you're back at your diet and workout and I know with your dedication you're going to do great 

Needing you in my arms ~
your boy


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

^ awwwwww

welcome back eggies


----------



## Jenny (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks Jen  We really are amazing together 

Justin, I miss you  Sooooo much.. I need those arms around me, falling asleep on your chest and just feeling so good that only your presence can make me..


----------



## Jenny (Mar 23, 2004)

Tuesday 23rd:

Meal 1:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 6:
7 whites
veggies

Workouts:
- AM: 31 min interval program
- 60 min spinning, teaching. Wasn't half as fun as last week when Justin was in my class


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Jenny!

I have been so non adventurous in IM.com and have only been in just a few threads trying to maintain my own "journal of life" and barely can do that these days!

As Justin knows that I have been dating a few women and yes, I have it narrowed down.  A cute little Italian women, too!  So, my time has been congested as of late!

I did find the time to glance at some of your newest photos and as always, you both look great!  Everything seems to be going really well and that happiness is an understatement.  Heavenly is more like it!  

You seemed to also be at the greatest of health too!  You've worked out really hard and you deserve it!  You both look AWESOME!!

Love 2 u both!  Take care and remember, I think about you both in particular because your love together, intense affection, desire, dedication and trustworthyness is what motivates me to also settled down with Kelly.... my potential *new love* of my life!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey David! 
I'm so glad to see you here  I'm not very adventurous here either these days, I stick to my journal, Justins journal and PMs most of the time. 

Thanks for all of your sweet words  I'm so glad you've found your own little treasure, I know you deserve it more than most. You are a very sweet man and I hope it all works out for you and Kelly  
Justin and I are doing great. I still have some issues to work with, but he's by my side all the time and our communication is amazing. We've got such a strong foundation, something I know being away from each other has helped us built. Our love overwhelmes me sometimes, I've never experienced anything like it 

I need to visit you more often David, I'll try to  We really have to try to meet next year if I get my exchange year. Justin and I might come down to Florida for one of our breaks since his Grandmother lives there too 

Take care, enjoy everyday and treasure all the beautiful things that life brings you 

~ Jen


----------



## Jenny (Mar 24, 2004)

Wednesday 24th:

Meal 1: 
7 whites
1/3 cup oats
1 apple

Meal 2: 
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1/3 cup brown rice
1 grapefruit
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites
1/3 cup oats
1 apple

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil


----------



## Jenny (Mar 24, 2004)

Finally turned in my essay exam today and went home to a friends place to celebrate  My friends were making chocolate muffins and I helped them mix all the stuff together and bake them, but I didn't eat a single crumble or lick any spoon  I had some plain black coffee  It wasn't even hard either, I don't want that food


----------



## Eggs (Mar 24, 2004)

Good job honey, you're doing really well!  With school.. and with getting back on your diet  You're amazing!


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey David!
> I'm so glad to see you here. I'm not very adventurous here either these days, I stick to my journal, Justins journal and PMs most of the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jenny (Mar 25, 2004)

Thursday 25th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 3:
6 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Workouts:
- 40 min spinning  It was so much fun


----------



## Jenny (Mar 25, 2004)

Some of you might have noticed that my workouts have been a little off this week  They have, no weights and only some cardio. I'm going through some major soul searching right now and finding a lot of answers and just feeling more and more at peace with each day passing, even though some things are down right chaotic in my head sometimes  Justin and I are growing together in so many ways that I know many couples never do.. It's amazing  I'm so happy, my life is filled with beautiful things 
Tomorrow I'm starting the push/pull program again  I saw great progress from it last time I tried it and I will cycle it with my 4 day split routine to mix things up. One month or two months at each, not sure yet.

Life is beautiful if you allow it to be, those are the words of wisdom I have today  I hope you who are reading this are having a good day


----------



## Eggs (Mar 25, 2004)

I love it that we've been growing so much honey... and that you've helped me grow too 

I love you


----------



## Jenny (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey honey  I love you too  And we're growing so much that we might have to buy bigger clothes soon  No, not that way for me, I'll let your body be the only bod growing


----------



## Jenny (Mar 26, 2004)

Friday 25th:
High carbs

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oats
1 grapefruit

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
2/3 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 3:
7 whites
1/3 oats
1 apple

Meal 4:
3 oz chicken
1/4 cup cc
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies
1 apple, 1 orange

Meal 5:
5 oz salmon 
veggies
1 tbsp lf sour cream


Workouts:
*Weights: Push
- WG lat pull downs: 3x8
- CG lat pull downs: 3x8
- Leg curls: 3x12
- Smith lunges: 3x12
- Bicep curls: 2x8
- Cable X curls: 2x10
- Cable crunches: 3x12
- Crunches: 3x12

*Cardio:
- biking to gym and home


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 26, 2004)

hi jenny - i need to visit more often.  you had me close to tears (happy tears) reading about you and justin.  i'm so glad you had a wonderful time together and i hope the time between now and the next time you'll see eachother goes by really quickly.

and by the way - you look AMAZING!  your progress definitely shows.


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 26, 2004)

hey babe  wanted to stop in a say hello.
things are hectic at my end but i am still smiling.
glad to see that your not only emotionally growing but that your physique is changing to. i cant wait to see your final pics beside the befores


----------



## Jenny (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks girls 

NG, thank you so much.. I just feel so good that it's friggin crazy  and it's not just because of Justin, it's things falling into place for me in life and me realising what life really is about.. It's amazing and I just feel so powerful and strong 

Jenny, hey sweets  I'm so glad you're smiling too! I bet we'd be two grinning fools skipping on the streets holding hands if we lived in the same town  Haha, that'd be funny  My physique had a little step back when Justin was here, but I'm having a whole new relation to food and I'm just not obsessive with it anymore.. When I'm on my plan that is, I had a bit of troubles when I was off it, I can't master that yet  I don't have any problems sticking to the plan, it's a relief actually. My body is far from my goal, but I'm really enjoying the journey to reach that goal 

Thank you both for visiting and have a great weekend


----------



## Jenny (Mar 27, 2004)

Saturday 27th:

Meal 1:
8 whites
1/3 cup oats
1 apple, 1 pear
10 almonds

Meal 2:
4 oz chicken
1 cup pasta
veggies

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

I ate some more yesterday when with friends and stuff. It was a cheat day  I was craving fruits, like oranges, and ate. Funny thing is I ate like 4 and felt like I was coming down with a major cold. This morning I woke up feeling 100% again  My body is looking tight and I'm feeling good  The amount of cardio I'm doing is really helping me I don't think I'm losing much muscle on it, but the amounts that I do lose I can live without. This is all for me feeling good about myself, and I don't need super much muscle to do that. I'm not competing, I'm just being the best me that I can be in my own eyes 


Workouts:
*Weights: Push
- DB bench press: 3x8
- Cable X flyes: 3x8
- Hack squats: 3x12
- Leg extention: 3x12
- Arnold presses: 3x8-10
- Lateral raises: 3x8-10
- Tricep pushdowns: 3x8
- Overhead press: 3x8

*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min spinning
- 20 min HIIT  7 min moderate


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Jenny,
I'm so happy for you sweetie. It sounds like you are in such a wonderful, amazing place right now. I can tell that your words are coming directly from your heart.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 27, 2004)

Hiker, hey  Thanks  I've been dealing with a lot of emotions the last couple of days, with Justin and I dealing with decisions for our future.. I'm feeling really good though, life really is a wonderful thing and we're only setting our own boundaries, there really aren't any. It's hard to step out of the box sometimes, but when you do it it's really worth it  I love you're new sig, it's really really inspiring  Good to see you here sweetie, I've missed you


----------



## Jenny (Mar 28, 2004)

Sunday 28:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1/2 yolk
veggies

Meal 2:
3.5 oz chicken
2 oz mackerel
veggies

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 4:
Non greasy thai take out:
5 oz chicken breast
veggies
5 cashews
Skipped the rice.. There were some fat in the sauce, but it was pretty thin  Didn't have much sauce 

Meal 5:
1 dl whey

Workouts:
*weights: Off
*cardio: 
- AM: 30 min interval workout


----------



## Jenny (Mar 29, 2004)

Monday 29th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oats
1 grapefruit

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies
1 grapefruit

Meal4:
7 whites
1/3 cup oats
1 apple, 1 orange

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1 orange

Workouts:
*Weights: Pull
- Pulldowns, WG: 3x8
- Pulldowns, CG: 3x8
- Leg curls: 3x12
- Deadlifts: 3x12
- BB curls: 3x8
- Hammer curls: 3x8
- Rope crunches:3x12
- Plank holds: 3xtil failure

*cardio:
- AM: 40 min powerwalk
- 30 min program on stepper
- biking to gym and home


----------



## Rissole (Mar 29, 2004)

Hi Jenny, hope all is well 
I did a Body Cobat class tonight.... near killed me 
My face was like this --->  *phew*


----------



## Jenny (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey Riss 

I'm good thanks  My workout today nearly killed me as well, I was so friggin beat  
Body Combat classes are really hard, I know  But they're lots of fun! Did your coordination measure up?


----------



## Jenny (Mar 29, 2004)

Hmm, okay, so my abs are looking better than ever... I was eating bad for almost 10 days when Justin was here.. After 4 days of my carb cycling I was starving with crazy cravings.. Now I have a cold trying to sneak up on me.. So I've been eating like 3 oranges today cause that seems to be what my body craves.. Still, after eating more and cheating a bit since the 13th, I'm looking better than before.. I was feeling really weak the weeks before Justin arrived and I've been feeling weak this week too, but could be because of the cold..
This makes me think that I should up my cals.. Cause I know I've been eating too little before.. The carb cycling I've done for a long time and seen great results, but maybe it's time to change things up.. I've seen such great results with medium carb and high amount of cardio before, so I'm thinking I should try that..  But maybe not, it might not help me get better results.. What do you all think? I could use some advice


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I've seen such great results with medium carb and high amount of cardio before, so I'm thinking I should try that..  But maybe not, it might not help me get better results.. What do you all think? I could use some advice



Thats what I was doing about a year ago. I've upped my cardio again, and dont restrict my carbs any longer. (good carbs ) Ive already seen the scale go down, and dont feel deprived, or cravings to cheat. Do what your body is telling you...


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2004)

BTW, I was a lot leaner a year ago...


----------



## Rissole (Mar 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Did your coordination measure up?


 No.....  I did ok though


----------



## Jenny (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks Jill  I'm not going to do it just like you maybe, since you have a lot of other things to fight (which you are doing so well in, I'm so proud of you  ). But I'm going to step in that direction, at least I'm going to try it for a while and see how it feels. 

Riss, I'm glad 

Ack, my throat hurts this morning  I need to try to find someone to teach my spinning tonight, wouldn't be very wise of me to teach it


----------



## Jenny (Mar 29, 2004)

Tuesday 30th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oats
1 grapefruit

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1/4 avocado

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
1 apple

Meal 4:
5 oz salmon
brow rice
1 apple
veggies

Meal 5:
7 whites
1/4 cup oats
1 grapefruit

Workouts:
REST due to sickness


----------



## Rissole (Mar 30, 2004)

*Doh* I feel bad for people when they get sick 
Get well soon Jen...... being sick sucks ass!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 30, 2004)

it sounds like you need to eat more hon

hope you feel better soon


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 30, 2004)

jenny.

upping the carbs and maybe having training and non training diets is a good thing in my opinion. restricting carbs as a whole gets to be a little much at times in my opinion. i think your doing great and having extra fruit on training days would be a good idea 

and yes you and i would be skipping around holding hands if we lived near eachother....hopefully this coming year we will get to meet and share our happiness....i wish you two could come to Toronto in July  

we will figure something out though.

rest up love and get back to health


----------



## Eggs (Mar 30, 2004)

Awww baby, I wish I was there to give you some TLC and take good care of you.  I know you're a big girl, but you know, we're supposed to take good care of the other person when they're sick.  And all the rest of the time too   Looking forward to being there close to you and having that honey!

Love you!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 30, 2004)

Aww, guys, you are so sweet  Thanks!! I'm not teaching spinning tonight, I managed to get out of it  I've been helping other instructors out so much that I deserved that  I'm home from school now and it feels like I could sleep for a decade.. But I'm still happy for some weird reason 

Riss, thank you sweets 

Greek, thanks, you're so sweet 

J'Bo, thanks honey! I'm going to go medium carb and just go for what I feel. I feel liberated already  We really need to meet soon, I agree! Maybe we can figure something out if I get my exchange year 

Justin, thank you honey.. I do need you more than ever.. It's so hard to be apart, but we don't have to wait much longer


----------



## david (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey Jenny!  

I thought I'd take a break and drop in and say hello again!  

Guess what?  My web page is going back up!  So far the only things that are there are the guestbook and a short message to Deeann and Debi!   

Have a great night!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey Dave 

Thanks for visiting me again  I'll go look at your website


----------



## Jenny (Mar 30, 2004)

Wednesday 31st:

Meal 1:
1 dl whey
1/3 cup oats
1 grapefruit
10 almonds

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
1 apple
veggies
1/4 avocado, 2 tbsp sunflower seeds

Meal 3:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies
1/2 apple

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
10 almonds
1 orange

Meal 5:
veggies
15 almonds
Workouts:
Rest due to sickness


----------



## david (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Dave
> 
> Thanks for visiting me again  I'll go look at your website



There is nothing to look at!    *except for your old netry of signing my guestbook!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey Jenny!! I hope you start feeling better soon sweetie!! I'm glad you are resting though

Take care honey & get well soon!


----------



## david (Mar 31, 2004)

Thank you again Jenny for signing my guest book and I too, share that same wish in meeting both you and Justin!!!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 31, 2004)

Thursday 1st of April: (My sisters B-day! )

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 oats
1/2 cup berries

Meal 2:
5 oz salmon
veggies
1 tbsp lf sc

Meal 3:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oats
1/4 cup berries

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
veggies
birthday cake on sisters party 

Workouts:
* REST


----------



## atherjen (Apr 1, 2004)

hope your feeling better today Jenny! your meals are looking sooo great!!!  

Have a great day and enjoy your sisters bday!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 1, 2004)

Morning hotty.
Only 30 more days til the final IM pics.
I cant wait to see yours 

You doing anything special for your sister's birthday?


----------



## Eggs (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey baby, I hope you're feeling better soon and have a fun time at your sisters B-Day part tonight!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey Jenny! I hope you get to feeling better! Hope your sister has a great birthday!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey guys  Thanks all  We had a nice birthday dinner for my sister today. I had some birthday cake  It was the first day of my period too, so I needed some chocolate cake


----------



## Jenny (Apr 1, 2004)

Oh and J'bo, the comp ends May 31st (Justin's B-day ), so it's 60 days  Whew, you had me worried there for a while


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

awwww yep You did need that chocolate!! I can sooo relate!!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks Stace. Our bodies burn around 350 cals more around period times, did you know that?  So we can eat the extra chocolate  It's actually true, the process cost a lot of cals


----------



## Jenny (Apr 2, 2004)

Friday 2nd:

Meal 1:
7 whites
1 grapefruit, 1/2 apple

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies
1 apple

Meal 4:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
2 apples

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
1 grapefruit
veggies (incl. 1/4 avocado)

Workouts:
rest.. Hopefully last day of it..


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Thanks Stace. Our bodies burn around 350 cals more around period times, did you know that?  So we can eat the extra chocolate  It's actually true, the process cost a lot of cals



Oh WoW!!! No, I did not know that..that is soo interesting!!!! Awesome!!!

Hope you are feeling better honey!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 2, 2004)

I have GREAT NEWS!!   
I just got an email from a lady at the International office at my university  I AM ACCEPTED FOR MY EXCHANGE YEAR !!  I'm going to America


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!THAT IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sooooo happy for you Jenny!!! WOW!! 

CONGRATULATIONS SWEETIE!! YOU DESERVE IT!! YEAH!! 

CELEBRATE!!!!!!!

Watch out Justin..HERE SHE COMES.. YEA!!!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 2, 2004)

Thats great Jen, is it a permanent thing or just a year?


----------



## Eggs (Apr 2, 2004)

Haha, I'm definitely watching Stacey!   I cant hardly wait 

Rissole - The exchange program will probably last for a year.  After that years up we'll see what I can do to get over to Sweden.  I can finish up alot of my courses long distance, so it shouldnt be so much of a problem for me to do that over there.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 2, 2004)

Sweet....


----------



## sara (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I have GREAT NEWS!!
> I just got an email from a lady at the International office at ny university  I AM ACCEPTED FOR MY EXCHANGE YEAR !!  I'm going to America




Wonderful news hon! You know where in the US?


----------



## Jenny (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey guys!  The exchange year gives me a FREE year at James Madison University in Virginia!  Since school is free in Sweden and I'm an exchange student, I just have to pay for living arrangements


----------



## Jenny (Apr 2, 2004)

Oh and Stacey, you are too cute  Thanks for your congratulations


----------



## Jenny (Apr 3, 2004)

Saturday 3rd:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1/2 yolk
1 apple
cinnamon

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
2/3 cup brown rice
veggies
1 grapefruit

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1/3 cup brown rice
veggies
1/2 apple

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Totals:
1519 cals
185g protein 51%
103 g carbs 29%
33 g fat 20%

Workouts:
*Weigts: Push
- Benchpress: 3x8
- Cable X flyes: 3x8
- Hack squats: 3x12-15
- Leg extensions: 3x10
- Arnold presses: 3x8-10
- Lateral raises: 3x8-10
- Tricep pushdowns: 3x8
- Over head presses: 3x8

*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk


----------



## david (Apr 3, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!  One of your BIGGEST wishes came true!  I am SOOOOOO happy for you sweetie!  This may mean that I'll get to meet you and Justin after all!!!!!!!

OMG, you must be in tears of joy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 3, 2004)

That's nice Jenn but not quite close enough to Lisa and I yet! Here are the directions to a place close to us: 

1:  Start out going North on US-11 N/S MAIN ST toward CANTRELL AVE. 0.6 miles Map   

2:  Turn RIGHT onto US-33 W/E MARKET ST. 1.6 miles Map  

3:  Merge onto I-81 N toward WINCHESTER. 52.9 miles Map  

4:  Merge onto I-66 E via exit number 300 toward FORT ROYAL/WASHINGTON. 70.8 miles Map  

5:  Take the FAIRFAX DR exit- exit number 71- toward VA-120/VA-237/GLEBE RD. 0.3 miles Map  

6:  Stay straight to go onto N FAIRFAX DR. 0.1 miles Map  

7:  Turn LEFT onto VA-120 N/VA-237 W/N GLEBE RD. 0.2 miles Map  

8:  Turn LEFT onto VA-237/WASHINGTON BLVD. 0.5 miles Map  

9:  Turn RIGHT onto N GEORGE MASON DR. 0.3 miles Map  

10:  End at 1701 N GEORGE MASON DR ARLINGTON VA  Map  

Total Est. Time:  2 hours, 7 minutes Total Est. Distance: 127.61 miles 

So, it's closer than Sweden but still a bit too far. Let's have you look at George Mason U, Georgetown U, Marymount U, or we have some excellent Community Colleges around the area. Let me know when you make your new decision! 

J/K (well, not completely) that's awesome Jenny. I'm very happy for you and Justin.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 3, 2004)

David, I KNOW  It's friggin amazing  I wanna leave now! Hopefully the visa thing will run smoothly as well.

Rock, you are such a geek  Thank's for the directions  Justin and I will definately come visit you


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 3, 2004)

Thanks Jen. I always like to start off the day being called a dork or a geek. You have called me both today. What a special day!


----------



## Jill (Apr 3, 2004)

Thats great news Jenny, everything is going perfect for you and falling into place!  You get to go to school for free? Thats great, school here is 4-5 thousand dollars a year. Take care hun, glad you are starting to feel better!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 3, 2004)

Rock, I like dorks and geeks 

Jill, thank you  I am all PMSy right now, but I do feel like everything is falling into place. My cold is almost gone, but I gained some weight this week, I can feel it.. Blech.. 
Yes, tax money pay for school here, even university and college  I know it's sooo expensive there, the university I'm going to in Virginia would be $12 000 if I didn't get the exchange year  I'm lucky


----------



## atherjen (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I have GREAT NEWS!!
> I just got an email from a lady at the International office at my university  I AM ACCEPTED FOR MY EXCHANGE YEAR !!  I'm going to America




WAHOOO!!!!!!!!!    
CONgrads Jenny!!! thats AWESOME NEWS!!! Im soo happy for you!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 3, 2004)

Thanks Jen  I know, it's so friggin amazing


----------



## Jenny (Apr 4, 2004)

Sunday 4th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1/2 yolk
1 grapefruit
1/2 thin slice ww bread

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies
2 tbsp lf sc

Meal 3: PW
1 dl whey

Meal 4:
6 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
1/2 cup sf yoghurt
1/2 apple

Totals:
1528 cals
201g protein 55%
73g carbs 20%
41g fat 25%

Workouts:
*Weights: Pull
- Wide grip rows: 3x8
- close grip rows: 3x8
- Leg curls: 3x10-12
- Dead lifts: 3x12-15
- DB bicep curls: 3x7-8
- Cable curls: 3x6-8
- Rope crunches: 3x12
- Back extensions: 3x8

*Cardio:
- AM: 31 min interval program on stationary


----------



## Eggs (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey Baby! 

  I'm glad to see you feeling lots better and able to go to the gym again   Oooh, is that salmon? 

  Ooooh, is that Jenny?  



I'm missing you like crazy honey... wuv wou!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey honey 

Both the salmon and the Jenny were calling your name yesterday  Jenny still does  Juuuuuuuuuustin, get your butt over here 

I miss you too.. Like cah-razy


----------



## Jenny (Apr 5, 2004)

Monday 5th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 grapefruit
veggies

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz salmon
veggies
1.5 apple

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
2/3 cup berries

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
4tbsp cc
veggies

Totals:
1449 cals
194g protein 56%
72g carbs 21%
36g fat 23%

Workouts:
*Weigts: Rest 
*Cardio: Rest
Felt cold symptoms coming back, so I didn't do the cardio I had planned to. I'm getting so damn wise


----------



## Jenny (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuesday 6th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 grapefruit

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1 cup brown rice
1 slice ww bread
4 strawberries
2 tbsp lf sc

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
2 toblerone pieces
1 banana
1 cup berries
1/2 cup sf yoghurt
1 slice ww bread, 1/2 tbsp butter
I waited too long too eat and then went a little crazy  It didn't turn into a binge though, which I'm really proud of 

Totals:
1771 cals
163g protein 38%
159g carbs 37%
46g fat 24%

Workouts:
*Weights: Push
- Incline Bench press: 3x8
- Pec deck: 3x8
- Single leg extensions: 3x10
- Leg press: 3x12-15
- Seated lateral raises: 3x8
- Up right rows: 3x8-10
- Tricep kickbacks: 3x8
- Over head presses: 3x8

*Cardio:
- AM: 40 min powerwalk


----------



## Jenny (Apr 6, 2004)

Wednesday 7th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1/2 yolk
1 apple

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
chicken salad with like 2 oz chicken 
1 apple

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
2 tbsp sf apple sauce
1/2 cup berries

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1 grapefruit

Workouts:
*Weights:
*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min powerwalk


----------



## Jenny (Apr 7, 2004)

Okay. I need some guidelines  I've been doing this "eating healthy without a plan" thing for a little over a week and it's not always working  Tonight I'm eating chocolate easter eggs  So, here it goes :

 Diet guidelines
- 170-210g protein
- 60-150g carbs
- 30-55g fat

Avoid: almonds, sunflower seeds, bread

Log on Fitday and get macros.
On workout (weights) days more carbs
Morning cardio at least 5 mornings a week. Evening cardio when I feel like it. Push/pull weight sessions, 4-6 times a week. 
I'm still  working on my emotional eating a little. I've  been improving so much, but I'm going to keep on working on it. One thing I've felt helping is doing relaxation exercises when I'm feeling stressed out and want to turn to food. To take a deep breath and ask myself "Hey Jen, what are you doing now? Why?". I'm going to keep working on that  Dr Phils books are really helping me, I think I may be his biggest fan 

I think I need to do some tanning, cause it makes me motivated and feel good about myself..  But I don't want to be all wrinkly and nasty 

Okay, a few more chocolate eggs tonight maybe  Tomorrow it's time to keep working bathing suit season 

I'm ready


----------



## Jenny (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh, and I'm buying new running shoes tomorrow  You know it's spring when you've got new shoes


----------



## atherjen (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> One thing I've felt helping is doing relaxation exercises when I'm feeling stressed out and want to turn to food. To take a deep breath and ask myself "Hey Jen, what are you doing now? Why?". I'm going to keep working on that  Dr Phils books are really helping me, I think I may be his biggest fan



Thats the spirit Jenny!!!  sounds like a great book, I know a few others that love Dr.Phil too! 
dont worry about those eggies today either!  you deserve them with all the hard work you have been doing! Keep it up hun, your so driven and dedicated!! 
everything is looking super!! 
how is your friend making out that you were helping! 

Have fun shoe shopping! I need to get some new ones too!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank you so much Jen  You are so supportive all the time and I don't know how you do it  You're a great inspiration to me and I need to post in your journal more often. I really hope you can beat that candida thing!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Jen! I love Dr. Phil Also!! He really helps so much!! Don't worry about the chocolate. I really do believe you needed it. You have been doing so well!!
I have been talking to myself a lot lately also-- as In "stacey don't touch that... lets go for a walk instead..or stretch" Seems to be helping!

I think your doing great. I love reading your Detailed journal. You are very motivating to me also!!! 

Take care sweetie!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Stace! 
Haha, another thing we have in common, we're Dr Phil geeks  He really is a great teacher of life  I've learned so much from him and I have a lot more tools that I can use in life when I need it 

Hey, maybe Justin and I will go for a Texan trip this coming year when I'm in the states! He has some family there and we could swing by Houston, that would be so much fun! 

Have a wonderful Easter weekend sweetie


----------



## Jenny (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay, here it goes, day one of mission "Impossible is nothing"  That's what I call this  This is not about willpower, it's not about restriction, it is about living life like I want to live it. There are 53 days left of this online competition. I don't see it as a real competition, but it's a good time line for me to do this. I have decided to take these 53 days and make the very best of them. There will be no cheats, not because I don't think I'd earn them. A cheat once every other week wouldn't hurt me bodywise, but it hurts my mind and spirit. I don't need cheats, I really don't and it is a relief to know that I wont cheat for 53 days. I have a plan and it is not just about what to eat and how to work out, in fact that's a very little part of it. In my plan I've outlined what usually brings me down, what makes me eat bad and sometimes binge. After that I've written things I can do when this happens, behavioural changes 
I will treat myself every ten days when I've had a set of 10 successful days. I'm not saying if, I'm saying when  These treats won't have anything to do with food, it's things that I like to do. Taking care of myself and doing things that I enjoy, maybe getting a massage or a haircut. 
I have an inner peace today and a feeling of calm, which is something I want everyday. That will take some practise and I still have so much to learn. But I'm on my way and I feel strong and powerful, in a very peaceful type of way.

Life is beautiful


----------



## Jenny (Apr 8, 2004)

Thursday April 8th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1/2 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
2 tbsp apple sauce

Meal 2:
5 oz salmon
1/2 cup b rice
veggies
2 tbsp lf sc

Meal 3:
1 dl whey

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
1 grapefruit
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey 
6 fish oil

Okay, so I haven't eaten enough today. I wasn't very hungry today, much due to chocolate yesterday I'm sure. With all the workouts I did today I really should have eaten more. I was considering staying up really late and get more meals in, but I'm so friggin tired that it's not going to happen.. I'm having a shake before and bumped the fish oil up to 6 tabs, but that didn't do much for the total intake.. Oh well, I'll eat more tomorrow! Here are the totals:
1428 cals
186g protein 54%
79g carbs 23%
35g fat 23%

Workouts:
*Weights: Pull
- WG rows: 3x8
- WG pulldowns: 3x8
- Leg curls: 3x12
- DL: 3x12-15
- Hammer curls: 3x8
- BB curls: 3x8
- Crunches: 3x12-15
- Hip raises: 3x12

*Cardio:
- AM: 50 min powerwalk
- 40 min spinning
Today I ordered a yoga dvd and some inspirational books! I'm excited and hope they'll be here soon


----------



## Eggs (Apr 8, 2004)

Killer workout honey! 

Mission "Impossible is nothing" started huh?  I'm looking forward to seeing you during this time... I know you're going to rock.   Oooh, whats your first treat going to be?


----------



## Cate (Apr 8, 2004)

Great Job Jenny! Your journal is sooo inspiring, you never settle . I am going to have to check out Dr Phil's book, I love his show when Im working from home!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks honey  I don't know what my first treat will be... Maybe massage or new shoes since I didn't buy any today.. 

Cate, thanks  Why settle when I can improve?  Yeah, his books rock, he is a smart guy


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2004)

Why not both? A massage and new shoes! Sounds good to me 
I think your new outlook is great, good luck!


----------



## Cate (Apr 8, 2004)

Massage or spa day! I can't wait for my massage...have a gift cert. that I'm using the day before my wedding!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Cate, my wife and I were originally going to get married on June 11. It was a friday back in 1999 also. That's cool, good luck.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Stace!
> Haha, another thing we have in common, we're Dr Phil geeks  He really is a great teacher of life  I've learned so much from him and I have a lot more tools that I can use in life when I need it
> 
> ...


oh my gosh that would be wonderful to meet you!!! 

I hope you have a wonderful Easter honey!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

Great job Jenny!! What type of books did you order?? I need to get me some also!!

I think you will do wonderful!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 8, 2004)

I love that  "Mission Impossible is nothing"


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

GO JEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :bounce:  
your attitude is SOOOOOOOOOOOO awesome!!! brush some off on me would ya!!!  
let me know what books you are getting - Im thinking of going to the bookstore on saturday! need some good ones!! 
you make me so proud Jen! your motivation and everything is inspiring!   you will undoubtfully reach all your goals and beyond!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks guys, you are the sweetest  There are a lot of things happening to me inside right now  I just need to remember to eat today 
You are all so wonderful and I really appreciate you taking time to read my journal


----------



## Jenny (Apr 9, 2004)

Friday 9th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 grapefruit

Meal 2: 
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup b rice
veggies
8 cashews (my mom gave me cashews in my easter egg instead of candy cause I didn't want any  )
1 TBSP Lf sc

Meal 4:
7 whites
1 grapefruit
1 tbsp sf apple sauce

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 6: 
4 oz lean beef

Totals:
1604 cals
203g protein 52%
82g carbs 21%
47g fat 27%

Workouts:
*Weight: Push
- Bench press: 3x8
- Cable X: 3x8
- Hack squats: 3x12-15
- Leg extensions: 3x8
- Arnold presses: 3x8
- Lateral raises: 3x8
- Tricep pushdowns: 3x8
- Kickbacks: 3x8

*Cardio:
- AM: 50 min powerwalk
- Biking to the gym and home
- 20 mins on stepper


----------



## Jenny (Apr 9, 2004)

I did so freaking awesome tonight  I went to a party and had a wonderful time  My friends were having pizza, I was watching them and talking and laughing. They started drinking, I had a diet coke. We played a drinking game, they had booze and I had water and a protein shake  Haha, well I did really well and it wasn't hard at all. The only thing that was hard was them saying I was boring cause I didn't drink, and I swear the guys did everything to try to get me to drink  I didn't though, cause I just didn't want to


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

Im proud of you Jenny!!!  Way to go!! 
I always had the same probs at partys-Id always be the D.D and got bugged by my friends a lot about not drinking! good girl for sticking up for yourself!!!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 9, 2004)

Good job honey, you're amazing   I'm glad you had a fun time out... and regardless of what they said, I know for a fact you're not boring


----------



## Jenny (Apr 10, 2004)

Thank you so much guys  It really was a big deal to me, cause I've never been that relaxed at a party. The food didn't have any power over me what so ever. It was a really empowering feeling and it just proved that I can do this  I have another party tonight and I'm going to use the same strategies. They're having dinner there, but I've decided to eat with my family and show up an hour later. It will help me eat healthy and I value the time with my family so much, especially now when I know I'll be gone for a year.
I feel so at peace  Yesterday I had a bit of struggles with some things from my past, but I've made peace with it and feel all good again.
The food thing has never felt like this before, I'm doing my own thing and I'm not focusing on food much at all these days. The focus is off diet and training, the focus is on enjoying life, which incorporates a good diet and lots of workouts. A big thing for me right now is that I've said "53 days without any cheating", because then I won't say to myself "Ah well, I might as well make today I cheat day" when I've had say an extra fruit that I didn't plan to have. It's really liberating, even though it sounds hard to believe. This is a detox and a life enjoyment plan, not a restricted and willpower based plan.
Man, I'm starting to sound like a friggin guru  I'm still the same Jen  Just a more happy Jen  I'm feeling very spiritual these days, but in my own sort of way, not in a religion based way.
Life is so wonderful  I had a downfall emotionally yesterday and was a bit cold towards Justin in the beginning of the day and the day before that. It just all seemed too good to be true and I started questioning things, it just couldn't be that good!! But it is  I'm learning to allow myself to be happy, which is a bit difficult sometimes, cause I've never really allowed myself before. But I'm getting closer each day and I just feel like the whole world is open for me to enjoy. And it is, it really is 

Justin, I love you and I love the life we're creating for ourselves. It makes me tear up, cause it's so wonderful. I love you


----------



## Jenny (Apr 10, 2004)

Saturday 10th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 orange

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil
1 grapefruit

Meal 3:
6 oz salmon
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies
2 tbsp lf sc

Dessert:
1/2 cup berries
2 tbsp wipped cream
(my family was having tons of ice cream)

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies 

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Totals:
1508 cals
186 g protein51%
66g carbs 18%
506 fat 31%

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio: ON 
- AM: 45 min spinning. It was so much fun today and I really enjoyed it 
- Cleaning like crazy


----------



## atherjen (Apr 10, 2004)

good girl for not giving into the icecream!!! berries and cream are just as yummy to me!!  

will you be my personal guru?? You definitly have it ALL together girl!!!  I ammm so jealous! your willpower, postiveness and being soo assertive with everything is SO admirable!!!  could you brush some of that off on me please!  

Have a super Happy Easter Jenny!!!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 10, 2004)

Aww sweetie, I'm not always like this  Trust me  Right now I feel fat and flabby and I have to work really hard to not let it get me down 

You have all that it takes and I hope I can brush some of it off 

Have a super duper Happy Easter you too!


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2004)

Long time no talk!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 11, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30062


----------

